# Need voice talent for props?



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi all, I've noticed recently that folks have a hard time finding just the right intro or dialogue for a prop in the works. 
I'm not currently doing pro voice over work (did a fair amount in college) but folks keep telling me I have a talent for this 
sort of thing so I'm here to offer my services to those hobby haunters in need. (yes, for free) I've done a couple of tracks 
for other board members. follow the links below if you want to give them a listen and let me know what you think.

pirate intro

Not the chair!

I record using audacity software and can export as .wav or .mp3 files.
I can do most anything and can work from your script if you wish. I do have a soft spot in me heart for the piratin' type O' work though. 
My only request would be voice credit where aplicable. This offer applies to all amateur props and haunts. 
If your a pro or need something for a production prop or toy we can talk.

Sincerely,

DB


----------



## bonemanB (Sep 30, 2006)

I got mine. Sorry could not resist Dusza. I will be the first one to endorse your work. Fantastic.........Side note....If you would still like to do the bantering fighting skellys for our ship display, that would be great. No hurry on your part at all. You have already helped me out huge so other haunters who need your talent should come first.......


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Pretty darn good. If I ever need a pirate, I will keel haul ya.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2007)

What a gracious offer !!!! I checked out your links...awsome !!!


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

ok, where wore you last halloween when i needed a voice for my skeleton huh huh ?!  

your pirate voice is neat indeed , thanks for doing this for others , i might need that voice service this year


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2007)

DB, Great job on the voices did you do the chair for Zee that would be Great for his prop.? 

The acadamey award goes too......Dusza Beben For best Voice over


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks! 

Yes Blinky, The "Not the chair!" clip is the one I did for Zee.

bonemanB, I've already started toying with a script for your skellies. 

Sorry a witch from canada, I was new to the forum last year and honestly didn't have the idea until a day or two ago. I'll be sure to hook you up this year! 

DB


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

I went to a pro on this one. I just added some effects and such. Here are a few that I have.

http://www.deathtouchhorrors.com/stationidspider.mp3

http://www.deathtouchhorrors.com/Welcome2.mp3

http://www.deathtouchhorrors.com/wolf.mp3

This is the guys site who does the voice overs.
http://www.thedementedelf.com/


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Nice production on those Deathtouch!

DB


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Here's a quick and dirty pirate vs. navy duel recording just to give you an idea of the script so far.

Dueling

Comments, suggestions and critiques always welcome.

DB


----------



## gmacted (Aug 16, 2005)

Bravo!

I'll have to keep your talents in mind for some props I'm working on.


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks gmacted!

Here's one for the spidervictim croud....

spidey

DB


----------



## michigal (Oct 30, 2005)

Hey Dusza, thanks! That's one I can use with my cheapo motion activated player. 
And gawd, you sounded like Vincent Price in that one. 
Did I tell you that you are *GOOD*? Thanks for doing this for us.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey DT! My son wants royalties on his voice over..LOL! Great job on that, wolf..Never heard it before.

Dusza, you do great work too! I may have a job for you. We'll talk. BTW can you do a spooky greeter voice? Kinda like Disney haunted mansion foyer?


----------



## SkeletalRemains (Jan 14, 2006)

*voice-over work*

Hey Dusza Beben,

I checked out your links and they are incredible! Very professional.

So, here is the million dollar question....

How well can you do the voice to the SAW puppet JigSaw? I have a script already....it is about 45 seconds worth of talking...


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

michigal; Your welcome!

Dr. Morbius; Yup, I can do that.

SkeletalRemains; Can't say for sure as I've never seen the "saw" movies.
I know it's odd, someone into Halloween that doesn't watch horror movies.
If you have a sample of the voice or can point me to one I'll let you know.

DB


----------



## fravak (Dec 11, 2006)

DB, those are all awesome! Thanks for sharing your talents.


----------



## SkeletalRemains (Jan 14, 2006)

*Saw voice*

OK, I'll extract some audio from the Saw DVD and let you know!


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Dr Morbius said:


> Hey DT! My son wants royalties on his voice over..LOL! Great job on that, wolf..Never heard it before.
> 
> Dusza, you do great work too! I may have a job for you. We'll talk. BTW can you do a spooky greeter voice? Kinda like Disney haunted mansion foyer?


I should ask your son if he can make me another voice. I bet his voice changed a little since last time.


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

SkeletalRemains; I watched the trailers and it sounds like a normal voice put through a pitch filter from what little bit I heard. I might be able to do something with that. If you want to PM me the script I'll see what I can do.

DB


----------



## SkeletalRemains (Jan 14, 2006)

*Script*

OK, great! I'll send the script to you via PM right away!

Thanks again for looking at it....


----------



## Freak 'N' Stein (Feb 14, 2007)

That is some great work on the voices...I wish I could make my voice sound like different characters...but somehow, they always sound the same!


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

SkeletalRemains; You've got mail!

Thanks Freak 'N' Stein, The important thing is to be able to "hear" the voice in your own head if that makes any sense. Recording and playing back helps a lot.

DB


----------



## zeenon (Oct 28, 2005)

DB,

Your talents are needed  !!!!!!

Take a look at video2 under electric chair:

http://www.deadmansinne.com

I broke it up into 3 sections, and of course section #1 sounds the best. Any ideas for the other two sections which don't song great?

Z


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

I would go from the intro directly to the "fry" and then take a pause for the "heavy breathing" part. Like the first jolt didn't do the job. Other than that I love it! It's not every day that you get to watch yourself fry...

DB


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Deathtouch said:


> I should ask your son if he can make me another voice. I bet his voice changed a little since last time.


sure! What'yda want him to say?


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2007)

DB you made my day, Thanks Blinky


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

DB you got mail: did you see my email?
talked with Mike today he wants something scary, he decided to put the skeleton at his Home.


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Blinky The House Elf said:


> DB you got mail: did you see my email?
> talked with Mike today he wants something scary, he decided to put the skeleton at his Home.


Just saw it this morning, You've got mail too!

DB


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Dr Morbius said:


> sure! What'yda want him to say?


Good question. How about the same thing. And I bought another website that I have had before but I just got again. Mostly for my video game fetish but some people get it confused with porn. It is Nakedfrog.net. Could you have him say that too?


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

With permission, here's something I'm working on for another board member.

Haunt Intro

He wanted something similar to the puppet from SAW...

DB


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

WOW DB - I'm truly impressed at your range. All the clips sound so great! I'm going to have to get my brain in gear......You're a valuable resource!!!


----------



## Freak 'N' Stein (Feb 14, 2007)

When you say permission...do you mean from James Wan and the rest of the people who produced Saw?...HAHAHA...THAT IS THE GREATEST THING I HAVE EVER HEARD...that is a great concept for a haunted house...poison and a stamp...AWSOME!!!!!!!


----------



## Freak 'N' Stein (Feb 14, 2007)

P.S., do you have a link to the site who you made that for??? I just wanted to see some previous work of theirs...and is their haunt pro???...


----------



## SkeletalRemains (Jan 14, 2006)

Hey Freak 'N' Stein, it is my haunt. I don't own it, I don't run it by myself, I am part of a group that runs it. I guess if you would call me anything, I would be the 'special effects guy'. I pretty much build most of the animatronic props that we build in-house. (We've inherited lots of props, and are using many that were created by the late, great, Lance Pope. (20 bonus points for anyone that knows who Lance Pope is...))

Anyway, the name of our haunt is inside the audio file, so go back and listen, you'll figure it out without breaking a sweat...!!!

We benefit the Special Olympics of Texas, we don't consider ourselves a pro haunt because we don't make money, it all goes to the kids.


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks Freak 'N' Stein, Skeletal Remains pretty much said it all. It's his concept and original script, I just tried to give it life. Guess I should throw in a "celebrity voice impersonated" disclaimer. Didn't know I'd come that close as I've never seen the films. 

DB


----------



## SkeletalRemains (Jan 14, 2006)

*voice-over work*

Thanks again Dusza Beben! The audio sounds great! Believe it or not, I came up with this idea all on my own. I actually wrote the script last September but we never got a chance to record it or use it in the haunt. We did have a guy come in and shoot video for preparation for the voice-over work, but the DVD sits on the shelf collecting dust....

So, I'm glad we have at least one fan of the idea outside of us! I think it will be a smashing success when the haunt goes live in October.

We will have a black and white video with the intro audio overlay, some audio/video to further taunt the patrons somewhere in the middle of the haunt, and finally a congratulatory audio/video clip at the end, saying thanks for supporting the Special Olympics, who apparently the patrons DO have as much courage as...


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2007)

DB: If it is alright with the Boneyard Haunt I would Like to Put a Clip of that on I web page,and help them adveritze where is their Haunt lacated in Texas?


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

I believe they are in the Dallas/ Fort Worth area Blinky. 
SkeletalRemains should be able to give you the lowdown.

DB


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2007)

SkeletalRemains could I please get the Downlow On Yor Haunt so I can advertize it on my webpage, Thanks Blinky


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Here you go Zeenon! Give it a listen.
Not The Chair!
(Script and original idea by zeenon)
I left the "Time of death" part off of the end to make it more immediate feeling.

DB


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2007)

Dusza Beben said:


> Here you go Zeenon! Give it a listen.
> Not The Chair!
> (Script and original idea by zeenon)
> I left the "Time of death" part off of the end to make it more immediate feeling.
> ...


once again you have proven your voice talent is what everyone needs to add the special zing to their props. Nice work sounds cool I mean Hot I mean..LOL


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Blinky The House Elf said:


> once again you have proven your voice talent is what everyone needs to add the special zing to their props. Nice work sounds cool I mean Hot I mean..LOL


Thanks Blinky! As long as I voice 'em like you build 'em all should be right with the world. 

DB


----------



## Freak 'N' Stein (Feb 14, 2007)

I knew that it was the Boneyard Haunt...but when I typed it into google...it gave me a lot of options...I wasn't sure which one it was!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2007)

Freak 'N' Stein said:


> I knew that it was the Boneyard Haunt...but when I typed it into google...it gave me a lot of options...I wasn't sure which one it was!


The Boneyard eek: 

Is this what you are Looking for?


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

What a GREAT thread! I really, really enjoyed listening to all your voices Dusza!

What program are you using to make them? Do you also do humor? We were thinking of having a skeleton greeter who insults the guests as they arrive. Similiar to this guy:

http://www.socalhalloween.com/Talking_Skull.mpg

MsM


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2007)

MsMeeple said:


> What a GREAT thread! I really, really enjoyed listening to all your voices Dusza!
> 
> What program are you using to make them? Do you also do humor? We were thinking of having a skeleton greeter who insults the guests as they arrive. Similiar to this guy:
> 
> ...


He is so cute, where did you fpnd him?


----------



## Freak 'N' Stein (Feb 14, 2007)

I do believe he said he uses Audacity...that is what I use...it is a really great program considering it is free...I really like the ease of use and multi-functions and effects you can apply - I just learned how to record on multiple channels!

http://audacity.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks MsMeeple! Freak'N'Stein is correct. I use Audacity. This is the first time I've started doing my own audio engineering and it's been a great learning experience. A lot of the Audacity interface is pretty intuitive but some parts take a little figuring out. The "Not The Chair" recording was originally about 10 to 12 separate tracks recorded on two separate mics for different effects. (So the warden's voice sounds like it's coming over a speaker for instance) and the sound effects were pretty heavily manipulated through the software as well to give the proper feel. Laying down the audio goes fairly quickly but the engineering takes time. I probably put about 7 - 9 hours into that one in total. Tweaking, adjusting timing and so on. I have a blast doing it though so I tend not to "watch the clock" as it were. Humor is doable as well. If you have a script in mind I'd love to see it!

DB


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Blinky The House Elf said:


> He is so cute, where did you fpnd him?


I found him when I was doing a search for how to's about talking skulls. He really is great but way to complicated for us to build. But I do really love his humor. We ended up using kick the frog's tutorial. Its a really great one by the way. Wish we could use a scary terry board but they can't ship internationally due to european regulations 

Here's the guy's main page:

http://www.socalhalloween.com/html/the_talking_skull.html


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Dusza Beben said:


> Thanks MsMeeple! Freak'N'Stein is correct. I use Audacity. This is the first time I've started doing my own audio engineering and it's been a great learning experience. A lot of the Audacity interface is pretty intuitive but some parts take a little figuring out. The "Not The Chair" recording was originally about 10 to 12 separate tracks recorded on two separate mics for different effects. (So the warden's voice sounds like it's coming over a speaker for instance) and the sound effects were pretty heavily manipulated through the software as well to give the proper feel. Laying down the audio goes fairly quickly but the engineering takes time. I probably put about 7 - 9 hours into that one in total. Tweaking, adjusting timing and so on. I have a blast doing it though so I tend not to "watch the clock" as it were. Humor is doable as well. If you have a script in mind I'd love to see it!
> 
> DB


Wow, that's a lot of time and energy to put into such a small fragment. Its really great that you do that for people. I have a couple of audio programs but never really had the patience to figure them out they way I should. Perhaps one day I will. I do love editing and creating videos and photo's though.

As for a script, well that's the problem lol I have no idea what to have him say. I just know that I want him to be funny and insulting. Perhaps I need to go into psycho therapy and recall all those years that my brothers teased me to death. THEY do it pretty well haha Maybe I'll email them and see what kind of teasing and insults they can come up with 

MsM


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

MsMeeple said:


> Wow, that's a lot of time and energy to put into such a small fragment. Its really great that you do that for people. I have a couple of audio programs but never really had the patience to figure them out they way I should. Perhaps one day I will. I do love editing and creating videos and photo's though.
> 
> As for a script, well that's the problem lol I have no idea what to have him say. I just know that I want him to be funny and insulting. Perhaps I need to go into psycho therapy and recall all those years that my brothers teased me to death. THEY do it pretty well haha Maybe I'll email them and see what kind of teasing and insults they can come up with
> 
> MsM


Soooo....Tell me about your Mother......

They don't all take that long. But the more sound effects that get added, or even searching for "just the right one" adds up.

The talking skull you posted earlier is the work of Affine, a member here on the boards. The skull and raven stuff that they've done is amazing! There's a thread about it that's pretty recent.

DB


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

*HalloweenForum Thank You!*

I was messing about this evening and came up with this.

Halloweenforum

Thanks for making such a great place to play Larry!

DB


----------



## bonemanB (Sep 30, 2006)

DB. 
So along with all the other voice talents you come up with (GREAT) I love the new Halloween forum one. Good job............


----------



## michigal (Oct 30, 2005)

Dusza...you are the best!
The Halloween Forum one is totally neat! 
Great work, oh Master of Voices.


----------



## Freak 'N' Stein (Feb 14, 2007)

That is too funny DB!!!! Larry needs to hear that one...I like it...I like it a lot!
"In a world, where trash cans get traumatized"....


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks gang! I PM'd Larry the link.

DB


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2007)

oh wow Db I just heard that new one ITS Great Larry will Love it.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Holy Crap!

That is AWESOME! You are very talented.

You really made my night.


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Blinky: You were right! 

Larry, just my way of saying Thanks!

DB


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Has anyone seen Pandora? I put this together for her but she seems to have dropped off of the face of the earth...


For Pandora


DB

*Ooops! Edited link for proper audio track.*


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2007)

Dusza Beben said:


> Has anyone seen Pandora? I put this together for her but she seems to have dropped off of the face of the earth...
> 
> 
> For Pandora
> ...



Sorry DB: I havent seen Her. Hope shes ok.!!!

Does Your Chewing Gum Lose its Flavor on the Bedpost over night?
have you ever heard of that song? let me know?


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Blinky The House Elf said:


> Sorry DB: I havent seen Her. Hope shes ok.!!!
> 
> Does Your Chewing Gum Lose its Flavor on the Bedpost over night?
> have you ever heard of that song? let me know?


I hope all is well too.
Yea! My sisters used to sing that song all the time when we were kids. I can't remember all the words though. I got your e-mail as well. The hat makes sense now! Let me know when you get that CD. 

DB


----------



## bauton (Jul 29, 2006)

*Thanks DB!!!*

I'm going to try to use your pirate stuff for my haunt this year!!! Down side is that I'lll have to create a pirate to say the stuff.

Do you think you could re-create the scene from the Disney POC ride where you have pirates in jail saying "here boy" etc.... to the dog with the keys in his mouth? The pirates could be doing whitles etc... with the dog maybe growling and/or barking?


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2007)

bauton said:


> I'm going to try to use your pirate stuff for my haunt this year!!! Down side is that I'lll have to create a pirate to say the stuff.
> 
> Do you think you could re-create the scene from the Disney POC ride where you have pirates in jail saying "here boy" etc.... to the dog with the keys in his mouth? The pirates could be doing whitles etc... with the dog maybe growling and/or barking?



why is making a pirate a down side? do you need help? 

DB: should get the album today or tomorrow. Jack The Ripper wants to know if you want a copy of that song? Bubblegum !!


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

I actually have the original soundtrack to the ride somewhere if you would rather have that.

DB


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2007)

DB: How are you at singing "Tip Toe thro the Tombstones with Me" ?


----------



## BudMan (Jan 10, 2007)

Blinky The House Elf said:


> Sorry DB: I havent seen Her. Hope shes ok.!!!
> 
> Does Your Chewing Gum Lose its Flavor on the Bedpost over night?
> have you ever heard of that song? let me know?


"When your mother says don't chew it, do you swallow it in spite"- don't remember the rest and don't remember who did it.


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

I edited the post above 'cause I'm a big dummy and had it linked to the wrong file.  

or you can hear it here.

For Pandora


And here's the lyrics to that song. (gotta love google!)

Recorded by: "Lonnie Donegan & His Skiffle Group"
Oh-me, oh-my, oh-you
Whatever shall I do
Hallelujah, the question is peculiar
I'd give a lot of dough
If only I could know
The answer to my question
Is it yes or is it no

Does your chewing gum lose its flavour
On the bedpost overnight
If your mother says don't chew it
Do you swallow it in spite
Can you catch it on your tonsils
Can you heave it left and right
Does your chewing gum lose its flavour
On the bedpost overnight

Here comes a blushing bride
The groom is by her side
Up to the altar
Just as steady as Gibraltar
Why, the groom has got the ring
And it's such a pretty thing
But as he slips it on her finger
The choir begins to sing

Does your chewing gum lose its flavour
On the bedpost overnight
If your mother says don't chew it
Do you swallow it in spite
Can you catch it on your tonsils
Can you heave it left and right
Does your chewing gum lose its flavour
On the bedpost overnight

Now the nation rise is one
To send their only son
Up to the White House
Yes, the nation's only White House
To voice their discontent
Unto the Pres-I-dent
They pawn the burning question
What has swept this continent

(Lonnie speaks)
If tin whistles are made of tin
What do they make fog horns out of
Boom, boom

Does your chewing gum lose its flavour
On the bedpost overnight
If your mother says don't chew it
Do you swallow it in spite
Can you catch it on your tonsils
Can you heave it left and right
Does your chewing gum lose its flavour
On the bedpost overnight

On the bedpost overnight

(Man)
Hello there, I love you and the one who holds you tight

(Lonnie)
Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday
Thursday, Friday, Sat'day night

On the bedpost overnight

(Man)
A dollar is a dollar and a dime is a dime

(Lonnie)
He's singin' out the chorus
But he hasn't got the time

On the bedpost overnight, yeah.




I'm not sure about tiptoe through the tombstones Blinky, especially if you need a "Tiny Tim" version  

DB


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2007)

DB: can you sound like the Bee Gees doing "Staying Alive" and " How deep does Your Grave Go" or " Night Fever" or " You should be dancing"?

or how about "Disco Inferno" or " Thriller "?


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

My falsetto probably sounds more like a tenor and ends up being rather painfull. (For the listener as well as myself). Now if we could come up with something along the lines of "Old Man River" we'd be in business!

DB


----------



## bauton (Jul 29, 2006)

*Inspired!!!*

I was looking at some of the software on my PC, and noticed that I have a Roxio program where I can record my own voice and then merge it with music, sound effects, etc... 

Going to give it a try. Maybe give DB some competition?


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2007)

bauton said:


> I was looking at some of the software on my PC, and noticed that I have a Roxio program where I can record my own voice and then merge it with music, sound effects, etc...
> 
> Going to give it a try. Maybe give DB some competition?


i was just wondering are you male/female?


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

bauton said:


> Going to give it a try. Maybe give DB some competition?


The more the merrier!

DB


----------



## bauton (Jul 29, 2006)

Wondering the same thing with a name like Blinky 
I am a guy, just don't sound very masculine when posting.


----------



## bonemanB (Sep 30, 2006)

DB.
My wife just heard pandora's and want's to know if your "Barbosa" just playing DB.........LOL>>>>>>>>


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

LOL, Thanks boneman! Never thought about it but I guess he had a big influence. 
We don't look much alike though.
Here's a card I did for an artists deck exchange.
That's me in all my horrific gorriness. 
The King of Spades









DB


----------



## bonemanB (Sep 30, 2006)

If you dye that face work brown and go stand in the moon light to reveal your true self and i thinks you got a shot LOL......


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2007)

bauton said:


> Wondering the same thing with a name like Blinky
> I am a guy, just don't sound very masculine when posting.


joke, joke: Last Time I Looked I was Female just ask Jack The Ripper

Just wonder because we could use a female voice


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

I'm sorry DB!!! I didn't drop off the face of the earth but I've been in Kentucky since the 11th. I hope you got my email with a thousand thanks for your work. It's absolutely perfect. Now I've gotten more details on the backstory for my haunt, I may be begging for more. I'll be back in CA and hopefully back on line more (we've been in arizona and kentucky almost more than our home during April). Thank you so much again!!! It's absolutely perfect.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2007)

pandora said:


> I'm sorry DB!!! I didn't drop off the face of the earth but I've been in Kentucky since the 11th. I hope you got my email with a thousand thanks for your work. It's absolutely perfect. Now I've gotten more details on the backstory for my haunt, I may be begging for more. I'll be back in CA and hopefully back on line more (we've been in arizona and kentucky almost more than our home during April). Thank you so much again!!! It's absolutely perfect.


I for one am Glad you are ok. Have a safe trip!! Becareful


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

We're all just glad you are safe and sound. 
Enjoy your trip!

DB


----------



## bauton (Jul 29, 2006)

Hey Blinky,
didn't mean to sound sarcastic, just trying to be careful.

Pirates like me self don't nessacarily share our gender with just any house elf.


----------



## bauton (Jul 29, 2006)

*Need some help*

Hey DB, master pirate captain, can you assist me? I made a recording tonight, but the file size is too large to post on this forum. Any ideas of how to shrink the file size without zipping?

Or is there a website where you can post sounds similar to a photobucket?

I would like to post my recording for critism by the forum.
\
Thanks


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

You could try 4shared.com or the like for file sharing. I've never used them myself so I wouldn't call that an "endorsement". Is your file in .mp3 or .wav format? .Mp3 is more compressed and therefore takes up less space. Makes a big difference. 

DB


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

*New sound bite*

Just for fun...
My version of a promo that was on NPR on April 1st.

A proud sponsor



DB


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

Dusza Beben said:


> Just for fun...
> My version of a promo that was on NPR on April 1st.
> 
> A proud sponsor
> ...


That is just to funny, You even made Jack the Ripper Laugh, and we all know that is hard to do !!


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Here's a sample of the latest project for a fellow member. The final version will be significantly 
longer. Assuming I don't blow a vocal chord. 


Double Double Toil and Trouble


Comments?
Suggestions?


DB


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

WEOZA! that's crazy good! can't imagine the strain you must feel taking tyour deep voice that high. ever thought of using software to raise teh pitch so you don't have to hurt you vocal cords?

great work again!


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2007)

Dusza Beben said:


> Here's a sample of the latest project for a fellow member. The final version will be significantly
> longer. Assuming I don't blow a vocal chord.
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks DB, Carol is going to love it. I will play it for her when she gets here on the first Love ya


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

I do raise the pitch in audacity Batfly, but I have to get as high as I can without it or it sounds way too fake. I try to keep any pitch raising under 20% for best effect. Oddly I've never had to lower the pitch, LOL .

Any time Blinky! I'm going to make it longer with more taunting & such, I just wanted you to have a sample for your daughter.

DB


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

Dusza Beben said:


> I was messing about this evening and came up with this.
> 
> Halloweenforum
> 
> ...



That is so cool!!!
Well done.

I have a script and if you are interested it can be viewd at this thread

http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=61442

If you like and would want to voice it for me, please let me know.

Once again, well done.


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

noahbody said:


> That is so cool!!!
> Well done.
> 
> I have a script and if you are interested it can be viewd at this thread
> ...


Sending you a PM!

DB


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2007)

DB Thats is JUST TO AWSOME !!! Has anyone thought of doing this set up on a Walk Around? with the Bucky arms as his arms like the puppeteers did in Labyrinth?


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2007)

Dusza Beben said:


> I do raise the pitch in audacity Batfly, but I have to get as high as I can without it or it sounds way too fake. I try to keep any pitch raising under 20% for best effect. Oddly I've never had to lower the pitch, LOL .
> 
> Any time Blinky! I'm going to make it longer with more taunting & such, I just wanted you to have a sample for your daughter.
> 
> DB



COOL Baby !!! I trust you so I will leave in the PRO'S ( YOU ) hands. !!!


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Here you go CookieMonster. It's a long one! Hope you like it.


Foyer Soundtrack

Speakers with good Bass or a subwoofer would make best use of the thunder.


DB


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

Man, I thought that was the coolest yet, I loved the echo effect.

can you do that with a witchs laugh too? Db do you know how to download music from daves 250 free website to audicty?


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks Blinky. Yup, I can do that. Just download the stuff from Dave's site to a folder of your choosing and then in Audacity, under the "project" tab click "Import Audio" and grab it out of the folder you saved it too.

DB


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Here's a stab at Noah's request. It's for a pair of skulls therefore no fancy
background stuff. Also there's about a 5 second "no sound" lead in so don't 
panic and think you've lost your hearing when you don't hear anything at first 

Talking Skulls

DB


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

Sold! That is awesome!


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Here's the final cut for Noahbody. A little tweakin' here & there.

Final Cut

DB


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Why can't I see the mp3 link? All I see an arts website.


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

My Server must be down Dr. M
I just checked and I can't connect to my FTP.
I've been using the same service for years with no complaints
but recently I've had a lot of issues with these folks. 
I think it may be time for a change...

Sorry for the inconvenience! I'll see what I can do.

DB


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

I made a 3 axis skull, and would like to use your voice talent..May I send you a script too? I need a host/greeter voice, kinda like Mike Fox's...Are you up to the challenge?


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Bring it on Doc! PM me the script.
Do you have a link to Mike F's so I can see what you mean? 
I may have seen it but alas I'm horrible when it comes to remembering names!
I'm still working on the server issue, I may have been hacked.
But I can easily E-mail .mp3s in the meantime!

DB


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Here is a link to a demo vid..
http://www.skulltronix.com/Rev3GhostHost.html

I'll PM you a script soon..I just need to write it first!


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2007)

Dusza Beben said:


> Here's the final cut for Noahbody. A little tweakin' here & there.
> 
> Final Cut
> 
> DB


Huh? that link is messed up ? DB


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Blinky The House Elf said:


> Huh? that link is messed up ? DB


Workin' on it Blinky!

DB


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

All better now! Sorry for any inconvenience!

DB


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Oh! Here's a version of the cauldron witch with the echo you wanted Blinky.

Cauldon Witch with Echo

Hope that works for ya!

DB


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

the Noahbody one is really cool. seems though that the deeper left channel voice seems to be over driven. the peaks seems to make my speaker crackle even at low volume. very buzzy and muffled sounding, but the voice work is great. the right channel gives me chills =)


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks BATFLY, Try this one.

Final FINAL Cut 

DB


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Awesome work, DB!! I added some echo to noremorse, and made the deep voice more booming, just as an experiment.
http://media.putfile.com/noremorse2echopc

I'll PM you a script this weekend. You are one talented guy!


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2007)

Dr Morbius said:


> Awesome work, DB!! I added some echo to noremorse, and made the deep voice more booming, just as an experiment.
> http://media.putfile.com/noremorse2echopc
> 
> I'll PM you a script this weekend. You are one talented guy!




Do you know that one of the voices sounded just like the : Rocks talking in the movie Labyrinth that Brain Henson did , and the other voice sounded like the Gollum from LOTR  Nice Job!!!!


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

I like it Doc! 

Thanks Blinky, Hey, did you get your package yet?

DB


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2007)

Dusza Beben said:


> I like it Doc!
> 
> Thanks Blinky, Hey, did you get your package yet?
> 
> DB


 No not yet maybe today the mail runs real late here.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Ok, DB..I pm'd you my script. Thanks again..you ROCK!!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

I couldn't help myself. I added a "Carolanne" effect (from the movie Poltergeist) to the witches cauldren voice over..It sounds very weird to me. Please forgive my messing with your tracks, DB. I'm a sick, sick man. LOL!
http://media.putfile.com/cauldronwitchca


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

No worries Doc, I'm not that kind of artist when it comes to voicework. Now if you wanted to modify one of my assemblage pieces we'd have words. LOL
That does sound creepy! Did you do that in audacity? I still have so much to learn about the capabilities of that program.. Got your script. I like it! Hope to have something soon.

DB


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2007)

It's Arrived, Thanks DB I am Listening to the cd now. I will start on Halycon custom tomorrow Carol has my sewing machine we were making curtains for her LR. Thank God We got that move behind us. I Love this cd, some of this songs I have never heared. I got 5 boxes today its Christmas here. I also Love Halycon's surprise give her a Hug for me.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2007)

Dr Morbius said:


> I couldn't help myself. I added a "Carolanne" effect (from the movie Poltergeist) to the witches cauldren voice over..It sounds very weird to me. Please forgive my messing with your tracks, DB. I'm a sick, sick man. LOL!
> http://media.putfile.com/cauldronwitchca



That sounds pretty cooool , Db that neat I like The one you did for me.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Dusza Beben said:


> No worries Doc, I'm not that kind of artist when it comes to voicework. Now if you wanted to modify one of my assemblage pieces we'd have words. LOL
> That does sound creepy! Did you do that in audacity? I still have so much to learn about the capabilities of that program.. Got your script. I like it! Hope to have something soon.
> 
> DB


I used Goldwave. It's a rather tricky technique involving reverse reverb, but I'l be happy to get you the setting if you want. BTW, Goldwave is free to download too.

Thanks for doing the script!


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

i did a similar reverse technique except i think i used echos instead of reverb. you can listen here if you'd like. 

also, the second final FINAL version sounds better. i just think you are a little to close to the mic though. diaphrams inside microphones are very delicate and respond poorly to certain wavelengths up close. although the lowering by the doc was awesome in my opinion along with the echo. gave it some super colaorative polish! i think you tweo make a good team.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

I've heard that "Tea party" kid track before, BF..You made that? I wondered who the author was! Great job..Neat effect, huh? Works best on kids voices for some reason.


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

BATFLY said:


> i did a similar reverse technique except i think i used echos instead of reverb. you can listen here if you'd like.
> 
> also, the second final FINAL version sounds better. i just think you are a little to close to the mic though. diaphrams inside microphones are very delicate and respond poorly to certain wavelengths up close. although the lowering by the doc was awesome in my opinion along with the echo. gave it some super colaorative polish! i think you tweo make a good team.


That's way creepy Batfly! I agree on the distance, I guess three-plus feet wasn't enough! Yup, sometimes I'm just that freakin' loud. You should hear my "Dad" voice! I fully encourage Doc (and anyone else for that matter) to mod the heck out of my work in any way they see fit as it's all one grand learning process. I'm gonna go play with audacity now!

DB


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

"Dad" voice..LOL! 

The modding is just for fun on my part, but it does show that one CAN customize a voiceover to suit thier needs.


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

sorry, i didn't make it per say, i added the reverse echo effect to it. but thanks. i used it for 2 years in my grave yard. creeped people out like crazy. i don't know who the original author is.


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Here's your raw script Doc!

Doc on the half shell

Have your way with it! 

DB


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

While I'm at it. Here's a promo I put together with me scurvy crew for Pyrates Way Radio (on Live 365). 

Pyrates Way


Does she sail proud or walk the plank...?

DB


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Dusza Beben said:


> Here's your raw script Doc!
> 
> Doc on the half shell
> 
> ...


Oh my God!! That is FANTASTIC!! It's is EXACTLY the way I wanted it. Terrific job..Thank you Sooo much! You Da MAN!!!  

Hehe.."Doc on the half shell"..it's a pearl all right!

Oh, the Pirates way sails proud, she does.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2007)

hey, don't knock the " Dads Voice " or dad will knock you... bawwaahhaaaa

I liked the pirates Way script and the cannons.

Doc on the half shell is Great !!


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Glad you like it Doc! 
Yup Blinky, the DAD voice can rattle windows!

I reworked the timing and levels on the Pyrates Way piece. I think I like this better.

Pyrates Way 3.0

Whad'ya think?


DB


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

That does sound better, DB! 

I have a question for ya. Do you have a WAV version of the Doc on a half shell?
I'm finding it hard to add reverb to it, maybe because of the noise reduction with MP3 compression...The S's are sounding tinny and mechanical for some reason. The performance is top notch, however.


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

I can export that as a .wav when I get home tonight Doc.

DB


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

I'd appreciate anything you can do, but did you record it as an MP3 orginally? If so, exporting it as a WAV may not help. I was hoping you recorded it as a WAV originally. HOWEVER, if you saved it as an Audicity file, then a WAV export would be terrific.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

I did a mix with the Mp3...It sounds pretty good.
http://media.putfile.com/doc1pcreverbbach


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

I always save the Audacity project first Doc. Here's the .wav!

Doc .wav

I'll give the .mp3 a listen!

DB


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Nice work Doc! The music, the pitch and tempo changes all sound great. Keep it comming! 

DB


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

I think the WAV file will be perfect. Thanks again! Care for another challenge? Or are you all scripted out? heheh..


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

You gonna throw down that gauntlet Doc or just stand there lookin' creepy? 

DB


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

Dusza Beben said:


> You gonna throw down that gauntlet Doc or just stand there lookin' creepy?
> 
> DB


Now thats funny!


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2007)

I like the Speach, are you going to add background noises, like chains ghost wisping through etc. ?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Dusza Beben said:


> You gonna throw down that gauntlet Doc or just stand there lookin' creepy?
> 
> DB


A talented voice, AND funny! I thought I'd _*sit*_ here, look creepy, AND throw down the gauntlet...heheh...

Actually, I could use another script done, if you don't mind. I'll PM it to ya.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2007)

Dr Morbius said:


> A talented voice, AND funny! I thought I'd _*sit*_ here, look creepy, AND throw down the gauntlet...heheh...
> 
> Actually, I could use another script done, if you don't mind. I'll PM it to ya.


If the Gauntlet dont fit you must aquite......LOL


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Red Rover Red Rover send Doc's script on over!

That's funny Blinky!

DB


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

LOL! Almost done with it..I'll shoot it over today. thanks again! Let me know if I go to the "well" too many times. I want to give others a chance to exploit...er..I mean use your talents! LOL! I want to give you credit for the voice overs in my final vids...What name should I use? Your user name? Your real name? Web site?


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

i love hearing these! the last one espescially with teh effects is as good as if not better than the skulltronix demo voice! i think the tinny t's sounded cool too.

i'm doing a spider haunt and my cocooned skelly is going to talk to the passing TOTs. if i write a few phases out and think of what i'd like him to sound like i be grateful tpo have you voice it =)

this stuff is wonderful!


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Doc, I got the script. You'll hear from me this weekend. Got folks over for a bonfire tonight. Dusza Beben from the Halloween Forum is fine til I get a website together & junk. Larry is such a great host I hate to leave him out! 
Batfly, It would be my pleasure! Just throw a script my way when you can.
Blinky, I'm still working up to my singing debut for you, that one may take some time.

DB


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

BATFLY said:


> i love hearing these! the last one espescially with teh effects is as good as if not better than the skulltronix demo voice! i think the tinny t's sounded cool too.
> 
> i'm doing a spider haunt and my cocooned skelly is going to talk to the passing TOTs. if i write a few phases out and think of what i'd like him to sound like i be grateful tpo have you voice it =)
> 
> this stuff is wonderful!


Batfly, I couldn't agree more..Desza is in high demand! I wouldn't be surprised if you hear his voice in haunts all across the nation! That would be coool. 

Desza, I look forward to talking with you. I hope you got my PM.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2007)

DB: Voice will be Heared across our great nation and in every home too!!

That ok, DB No hurry I am still waiting on parts for Hargid and Dumblour to come in and I just order some light weight skulls for other projects because the bucky ones were to heavy.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Yea, he PMed me with a price scale, it's VERY reasonable, as I'm wanting to use his talent for a product of mine. Can't wait to hear the new script!


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Have you ever talked to Demented elf about his voice overs Dr. M?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Actually, well, you see, there's this, uh..ummmm...well, no.
Is he still doing voice work in the off season? I do have a deal set up with Desza, and I'm waiting to hear from him about nailing down a defintite price, 
But I suppose there's nothing wrong with shopping around. We'll see how it pans out. If for some reason Desza can't do it, I'll look into your suggestion. Thanks, DT!


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

No problem. He does Halloween stuff too. He did mine, but most of the time he does Christmas stuff. But he is really good at it.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

"IT" does Halloween stuff too? You know, he IS a person, Jeesh! LOL!


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Opps, I was thining of Silence of the lambs again. Sorry.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

ROFLMAO!! I don't EVEN want to hear about lotion!


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2007)

HEY< DB bet you cannt wait for May 25th when the P.O.T.C. 3 comes out, I know you will have your sleeping bags and coffee ready, lol.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

POTC? What's that?


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2007)

P.O.T.C.# = Pirates Of The Caribbean # 3


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Oh..duh! LOL!


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

They're making a third POTC!!!! 
LOL
I'm just trying to decide what to wear!

DB


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2007)

Dusza Beben said:


> They're making a third POTC!!!!
> LOL
> I'm just trying to decide what to wear!
> 
> DB



I didn't hear this from me , but they are talking about a 4th too !!!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

It's a franchise now..as long as it makes $$$$ They'll keep making them.


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

As long as Gore Verbinski doesn't screw this up like George Lucas did the Star Wars franchise I'm all for it!

DB


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

I hear ya.


----------



## Mi-Sage (Oct 3, 2005)

Hi! I just had to jump on the bandwagon! DB! You are truely talented!  
::claps!::


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks Mi-Sage! Just trying to have fun.

Here's the latest bit of fun!

SNAKEOIL


DB


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2007)

DB Sweety you left out Male Pattern Baldness,lol

no dont you be a snakeoil salesman,lol


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Blinky The House Elf said:


> DB Sweety you left out Male Pattern Baldness,lol


Ah, yes. A topic near and dear to my heart. How could I have forgotten that one!
LOL

DB


----------



## michigal (Oct 30, 2005)

Dusza Beben said:


> Ah, yes. A topic near and dear to my heart. How could I have forgotten that one!
> LOL
> 
> DB


Hahaha...maybe because you don't want to remember it?? 

Great work, again. You have such a talent for the nuances of language and personalitites. I am going to somehow find a way to use some of your stuff. Even if it's just the motion activated players I've got.

You are fantastic.


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

My forehead isn't getting bigger..... My brain is!  

Thanks Michigal, I'm actually going to rerecord the snakeoil salesman when I can really do it justice. I recorded that around 11:00 last night so I had to keep my volume down or risk waking the whole house. 

DB


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Here's the latest for our friend from belgium.

Scary Bus Trip

The thread that led to this recording can be found here: http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=61819

DB


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2007)

Dusza Beben said:


> Here's the latest for our friend from belgium.
> 
> Scary Bus Trip
> 
> ...


Hey Hey, I want to call you the man with a 1,000 voices but that title was taken by Mel Blac . Your talents never end.Keep up the Good work.
This link is for you and your first mate:  For Halycon when I get the block I wil finish Lil jack,lol


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

> This link is for you and your first mate:  For Halycon when I get the block I wil finish Lil jack,lol


The parasal is beautiful.......I love it!!!!!! and i would say gold would go better with the red and black

Halcyon


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2007)

O' Wow, You had Me worried for a minute. I was afraid I would Have to give it back to The Lady I stole it from. All That Pilliaging and Plundering I did made me tried. LoL
Iam Glad you like it !! Love you Both


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Very nice work, DB!! I like the "tour music" in the background.


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

For your further listening enjoyment.....

Seance Intro

DB


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice..that reminds me of an old-time radio broadcast show. Not one in particular, but the style. Nicely done!


----------



## Scott UK (Jun 25, 2007)

Hey there people
i just registered on this site afer noticng this thread while browsing the web i was so impressed i had tosign up instantly, now i know m only a noobie here but im gonna be cheeky and ask anyways... i own a traveling haunted house (myster mansion) and im in desperate need off a good voice ove for my animated host who plays on th monitor outside to persuade people to enter fter listening to some of Dusza`s work i think you would be perfect for the job!
i will insert a link to a picture for the haunted house & also my animated host (a kind of evil clown) i will look forward to haring from you if you can help
thanks in advance Scott


http://img161.imageshack.us/img161/1697/showindarkdn2.jpg 

http://img513.imageshack.us/img513/3782/klownfrontbigtc1.jpg


----------



## Freak 'N' Stein (Feb 14, 2007)

Scott UK said:


> Hey there people
> i just registered on this site afer noticng this thread while browsing the web i was so impressed i had tosign up instantly, now i know m only a noobie here but im gonna be cheeky and ask anyways... i own a traveling haunted house (myster mansion) and im in desperate need off a good voice ove for my animated host who plays on th monitor outside to persuade people to enter fter listening to some of Dusza`s work i think you would be perfect for the job!
> i will insert a link to a picture for the haunted house & also my animated host (a kind of evil clown) i will look forward to haring from you if you can help
> thanks in advance Scott
> ...



That animated host is extremely creepy...I can hear some creepy, high-pitched character voice now!

- Good luck!!!
And welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## Freak 'N' Stein (Feb 14, 2007)

Dusza Beben said:


> For your further listening enjoyment.....
> 
> Seance Intro
> 
> DB



It's simply the best!!!! You are amazing at what you do...do you own your own Voice Over business??? LOL


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks Doc! Guess I listened to too many old radio shows. LOL

Scott UK you have a PM.

I agree F'N'S, That clown host is going to give me nightmares! 
I do some local pro work as well and hope to have my new web site up sometime this millenia. In the meantime it's all word of mouth (pun intended) and such. I've also done work for some web radio stations on live 365. I don't think I'll quit my day job just yet but I have to say the haunt community has been very supportive and is DEFINITELY the most fun.

DB



DB


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

*Doll Room*

Scorpio is doing and evil doll room this year and seeing as how I find dolls extreemly creepy in general I had to play with the idea of what the room would sound like in my head. Here's a preview.

Creepy Doll Room

Still needs work I think but critiques would be appreciated.
Thanks!

DB


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

Very creepy.
Nice work.
It was a little hard to make out the backround voices.
But still awesome.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2007)

Fan-taz-tic as no one else could do better. I loved it.

I'm trying to call you, turn your phone on.


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks Noah, I'm going to try to clean it up a bit more but I have a new class starting tomorrow and they always want me to teach 'em stuff (darn students) so might be a bit before I can get back to it.

Blinky you've got a PM!

DB


----------



## Tavaruas (Jul 1, 2007)

Dusza - You have a real talent there! Love all your voices.


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks Tavaruas, 
I should be posting more this weekend. Some voice and some sound effects.
Happy Friday the 13th!

DB


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

For a witchy friend with a Frankenstein's Monster

It's ALIVE

DB


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

Dusza Beben said:


> For a witchy friend with a Frankenstein's Monster
> 
> It's ALIVE
> 
> DB


your witchy friend says thank you , i will try this week to get him hooked up with the mp3 and see if it is working out....


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2007)

That is a cool sound effect recording that would go well with LB prop of the mrs frank too.


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Here's a new one!

Port Haunted Acres

And, for your perusal, a work in progress. By far the most tracks I've laid down 
in a single piece to date on this one. Original script by Fiyero, treatment by yours truely...

RAVENSWOOD

Thanks for listening!
DB


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Poor Charlie...you really cracked the whip hard on him! Nice work, as usual, DB!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Wonderful! You have a really great voice for doing that kind of thing.


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> Poor Charlie...you really cracked the whip hard on him! Nice work, as usual, DB!


LOL, Thanks Doc.

Ms Meeple, Mom always did say I had a face for radio! 

DB


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

A few adjustments...

Haunted Acres Take 2

Oops! Should work now...

DB


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

Just had to post a Big Thank you to DB
I just recived his treatment for my Halloween party Invitation.


what can I say. He's the man!
THANK YOU DB!

http://www.arborealarts.com/david/bluegypsies.mp3


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

icemanfred said:


> Just had to post a Big Thank you to DB
> I just recived his treatment for my Halloween party Invitation.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Icemanfred!

Here is take two
with the requested 
alteration.

INVITE TAKE 2


DB


----------



## billman (May 1, 2006)

Hey DB, what kind of microphone do you use? Do you have a special setup like a quiet /sound proof room? Do you use a Pop Screen? I know there is only so much a software program can do to fix a horrible recording (I use Cool Edit Pro). All the stuff above makes a huge difference. Your recordings are very professional...pat on back!


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

billman said:


> Hey DB, what kind of microphone do you use? Do you have a special setup like a quiet /sound proof room? Do you use a Pop Screen? I know there is only so much a software program can do to fix a horrible recording (I use Cool Edit Pro). All the stuff above makes a huge difference. Your recordings are very professional...pat on back!


Thanks Bill! My "studio" if you could call it that is in our little office at the end of 
our kitchen. I currently have two mics, one headset, one pedestal. I hope to
invest in a better one soon but so far these have done pretty well. I've made
pop screens for both out of foam that work pretty well as well as a small foam 
baffled "isolation chamber" for the pedestal mic. The best advice I ever recieved was 
to use a unidirectional mic and don't get too close to it. 
That way you don't pic up as much extraneous noise or overmodulate. I
also record when the house is QUIET. We live in the country so that is easy to 
achieve almost any time as long as the kids aren't in the house. LOL
You don't have to spend $$$$ on a mic and in fact the el-cheapo PC mics can be
great if you want certain effects, but a halfway decent mic does make a big
difference. Oh, and close the windows while recording raving mad scientists or
the neighbors will look at you funny. I record everything on Audacity and you
are right, the noise removal function is marginal and the pop removal blows 
in my experience. Could just be my familiarity with the program but there it is.

DB


----------



## billman (May 1, 2006)

thanks a lot for the info....I would like to try the Foam Pop Screen idea and Isolation Chamber...Do you have a link for a "How To" on this?


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

No problem!
No how to, but I'll try to take some pics.
For the pop screen I just cut a hunk of closed cell foam
and made a slot in it to slip over the mic. Easy peasy!
They aren't pretty but they work!

DB


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Here's another version of Icemanfred's script with a bit of ambience added.
I used HalloweenBob's lightening recordings. Thanks Bob!

THUNDER & POWER


DB


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

DB is the persona of Halloween, he has so many personality. I hope he doesn't forget who he is,lol Love you DB give Halcyon a Hug for me.


----------



## billman (May 1, 2006)

thanks DB, yeah if you can post some pics of your setup that would help me out..thanks again.


----------



## Long_Tom (Oct 26, 2005)

Pop screens come in two types, the hoop-style screens that go on the mic stand, and the foam screens that slip over the microphone itself. 
You can buy pop screens on line or at your local musical instrument retailer (Guitar Center or equivalent, maybe even Radio Shack). Foam balls are around 3 dollars. Hoop pop filters start at around 20 dollars, and go up to around 80. 

Or you can hack one together with an embroidery hoop, a nylon stocking, some wire and some duct tape to attach it to your microphone stand.

DB, I think you meant open-cell foam? (not closed-cell?)


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks Blinky! You are too kind. My identity is pretty much a day by day thing
anyway so I'm OK. Your hug has been dutifly delivered. Did Halc tell you how much
she LOVES the parasol, hat and purse? She'll be wenchtacular this halloween!

Yes Long Tom! I meant open-cell foam. I must have been drinking... HIC!

DB


----------



## roted pumpkin (Aug 15, 2007)

Dusza,
PM Sent!!!


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

PM responded to!

Here's the latest for the Blue Gypsies.
Intended for a pair of talking skellies.

(OOPS! Sorry folks, link removed so as not to spoil the surprise.)

DB


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

haha, that was great! props telling off a non costumed TOT. when props attack!


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

Sorry for the Confussion.
The Gypsies dont come round these parts:

http://www.arborealarts.com/david/iceman.mp3


----------



## Crazy2ScareU (Aug 6, 2006)

Dusza Beben,

You have a new #1 fan...ME!

the voice is awesome,I had to listen to every voice over you did on this thread,I would really love to see you do one like a night in a graveyard,explaining step by step all the scary things that you see as your walking thru scary grave yards,haunted house etc...that would sell tons of copies..guaranteed!!!

nice work my new friend,

Paco


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks Paco! Somewhere I have an old Alfred Hitchcock LP like that. That sounds like a fun project. Maybe I can tackle that for the 2008 season.

Here's a new one, raw audio for a fortune teller prop. When the animation is completed I hope to have some video to share as well. Runs over 4 minutes long.

FORTUNE TELLER

I hope to have another big one completed soon for a pair of graveyard skellies
I'm just waiting on voice approval from the author.

DB


----------



## Crazy2ScareU (Aug 6, 2006)

me being an artist and your voice maybe some creepy cartoons are in the makings...lol

but really I enjoyed all your work,as long as you keep recording,Ill keep listening.....


Paco


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

LOL, "i bet even Zoltar gets a break" that's a reference from the movie Big, correct?
"it's better to chase you dreams instead of them chasing you" another good one!
very funny!


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Yep, Zoltar is the fortuneteller in "Big"
I can't take credit for the script. I'll let the author do that.

DB


----------



## MiniGuy (Jul 27, 2007)

Dusza Beben said:


> Yep, Zoltar is the fortuneteller in "Big"
> I can't take credit for the script. I'll let the author do that.
> 
> DB


As far as I know, the Zoltar line is original. I just came up with it out of the blue as I was struggling to come up with fortunes to get to Dusza. My four separate writers produced nothing for me. The one about the dreams came from my parents. I think they googled "Old Jewish Phrases" to gt some of the ones they contributed. All and anll, it came out great. I will get the video up as soon as I finish the booth. I blew out a servo controller and had to order another. I think I am trying to over complicate this booth!! Video should be forth coming. 

Dusza Rocks!!


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Dusza Beben said:


> Here's a generic house rules piece. Script courtesy of Freak 'N' Stein.
> 
> HOUSE RULES
> 
> DB


I really like the house rules.


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks. I really like your title! But when do we get to beat people up master?
DB




Deathtouch said:


> I really like the house rules.





Dusza Beben said:


> Here's a generic house rules piece. Script courtesy of Freak 'N' Stein.
> 
> HOUSE RULES
> 
> DB


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

*Graveyard Haunt*

Here's one for a board member. I took a few liberties with the script. Hope he doesn't mind. I believe it will be emanating from a talking skull at the entrance to his graveyard.

Graveyard Greeter

DB


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

All of them are so cool......Damn i wich you could speak french !!!! LOL


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

a witch from canada said:


> All of them are so cool......Damn i wich you could speak french !!!! LOL


I have a friend that does and I bet she could teach me the proununciation as long as it's not pages long. 
Frappez-moi avec votre meilleur projectile! Honestly, I only know how to say one phrase in French 
(and 9 other languages) and it would get me slapped in all of them.  
P.S. Your PM box is full 

DB


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

Dusza Beben said:


> I have a friend that does and I bet she could teach me the proununciation as long as it's not pages long. DB


thats the only complaint , well maybe not complaint but disapointement people have when they come, that all my props speak english, the young kids dont care about that much but the adults wish they understood , 2 years ago i had a couple come and the husband didnt speak a word of french , i think he spent 2 hours at our house enjoying it , he tought it was cool lol.....but compagnies like gemmy dont make props in french (as if we can even find life size props much here in Quebec province to start with) , i have not come across one yet except last year a dancing singing santa in french  .




Dusza Beben said:


> I only know how to say one phrase in French
> (and 9 other languages) and it would get me slapped in all of them. DB


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Throw me a script and I'll see what I can do!

DB


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

Dusza Beben said:


> Throw me a script and I'll see what I can do!
> 
> DB


humm a challenge huh ? hehehehe

well give me a few days to see and come up with what i would need and i will do that  will send it via PM message ......


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Ok, I did it again. It's a sickness. I tweaked Dusza'a Graveyard greeter. If you guys find my doing these things annoying, let me know, and I'll stop.
http://www.noisesintheattic.com/media/glennhauntpc.mp3


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

I dig it Doc! I tend to record the skull pieces "clean" so the jaw servo will sync properly. I do genuinly enjoy hearing what you and the other talented folks on the forum do with what I throw out there though. No skin off my nose!

DB


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Dr Morbius said:


> Ok, I did it again. It's a sickness. I tweaked Dusza'a Graveyard greeter. If you guys find my doing these things annoying, let me know, and I'll stop.
> http://www.noisesintheattic.com/media/glennhauntpc.mp3


Oh no,....please.......stop,.....LOL seriously, don't ever stop the sickness !
I like your tweaking this stuff ( my sound chips bad ) so i can't play with audacity myself,thanx


----------



## DivasMagik (Sep 8, 2007)

hey Dusza Beben...
just a quick question if you don't mind... how did you get into doing voiceovers? It's something I've wanted to do for a long time but the training to do it has always been way outta my budget, and unfortunately the one little quickie class I went to the guy said I wasn't good enough...although thats not what others have said. I just wondered how you got into it and how you knew you were good at it to get into it? 
thanx, Diva


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2007)

Once again you have proven that your talents cann't be unsurpassed , I don't know want half the gang here would do without you. You have given a gift that keeps on spookin,lol

Who did you make that For?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Dusza Beben said:


> I dig it Doc! I tend to record the skull pieces "clean" so the jaw servo will sync properly. I do genuinly enjoy hearing what you and the other talented folks on the forum do with what I throw out there though. No skin off my nose!
> 
> DB


Glad to hear it! Your voice overs lend themselves to this kind of thing very well. I don't get as good results with other VO's for some reason. Must be your incredible talent!


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

DivasMagik said:


> hey Dusza Beben...
> just a quick question if you don't mind... how did you get into doing voiceovers? It's something I've wanted to do for a long time but the training to do it has always been way outta my budget, and unfortunately the one little quickie class I went to the guy said I wasn't good enough...although thats not what others have said. I just wondered how you got into it and how you knew you were good at it to get into it?
> thanx, Diva


Honestly I hadn't done it much since college radio. Having nearly every person you meet _and_ your Mother (seriously) tell you you should be "on the radio" was nagging at me. Then I found this bunch of crazy people at HalloweenForum.com that started feeding my insatiable muse. People talk to people, etc. etc. a little networking here, a freebie there, a few animal sacrifices and you're there! Seriously though, I do some legit stuff locally but honestly it's more a passionate hobby than a career choice for me. There are "superstars" in the voiceover world to be sure but I'm not one of them (yet). I do a lot of charity stuff and help out my friends here and that definitely helps in the portfolio building department. As far as someone telling you you're not good enough... I had an art teacher tell me that once, lo and behold I ended up spending 6 years as a lead designer and builder for a highly artistic custom furniture shop building some of the greatest art I've done. (to date  ) I'm a 3D artist at heart, and I would have a really hard time doing the 2D stuff my wife does with aplomb. So "Not Good Enough"?, For what? I'm pretty good at the Halloween thing, but I might fail miserably doing grocery store commercials! There are many aspects to the biz. Don't be afraid to try different things, then explore ways to get your work out there. I hardly use what I would think of as "Professional" microphones, but for digital recording sometimes less is more. Audacity is free and fairly intuitive if somewhat limited.
So record already! And send me a copy 

DB


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Blinky, 
That was for Glenn, and you are too kind as usual.

DB


----------



## DivasMagik (Sep 8, 2007)

Hey thanx for the response Dusza Beben... I appreciate it! I've always wanted to do stuff like being one of the voices in the animated movies and all. People have said I was good at making up voices(my daughter used to love the voices I made up for the characters in the stories we read when she was little), but I never seemed to find an avenue to jump onto the band wagon...so it was left in the dust. I'm pretty much a shy person in a crowd, but left to my own devices behind the scenes I might be able to actually do it...

I gotta admit though as I've gotten older and have done a touch of receptionist work I was never quite sure why people seemed to stop short when I would answer the phones...my brother enlightened me one day though...LMAO He told me "geez you sound like you should be answering a 900 number!" which was embarrising for me to hear, but then I guess that might explain why people seem to stop short when I answer the phone at times....
Who knows one of these days I might actually jump in with both feet somewhere and git'r'done!! LOLOL
thanx again diva


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

DivasMagik said:


> "geez you sound like you should be answering a 900 number!"


Then _DEFINITELY_ send me a recording  LOL.
I do the same thing (meaning characters) for my kids at storytime. Perhaps we could collaberate in the future? Best of luck,
DB


----------



## DivasMagik (Sep 8, 2007)

Hehehe...
collaboration huh? lol who knows... as judy tenuta the comedienne would say..."hey, it could happen!"


----------



## glenn39047 (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks Thanks Thanks...The audio you make for my home haunt skull was fantastic....You are great to take you time to make this a GREAT HALLOWEEN.....Glenn


----------



## njwilk (Oct 18, 2005)

DB -

I know you're in full swing getting ready for the holiday, but I'm wondering if you'd have time for some pirate work? 
I have two talking heads who need voices. One is the Captain Jack skeleton who will be lounging on the front porch, randomly addressing remarks to whomever cares to listen. I plan to keep an eye on him so that the rum does not lead him into making scandalous remarks, but you know how pirates are. 
The other head will be over the jail scene where three pirates languish behind bars. His role is a combination welcome to the haunt and warning about the consequences of embracing the piratical life.
I have no scripts yet, just starting to jot down ideas now. Are you interested?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

I PM'ed you my script, DB! Hope you got it ok.


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

*End Run*

Doc, Yep I got the script and it looks like fun! Blinky, Bud and others, Your stuff is in the works as well.
njwilk, Though pirates do be near and dear to me heart and I often find myself an easy mark
for the wenches... I must to heave to at this port and swear off the rum so I can
complete all of the projects before me and perhaps get a wee bit done on my own haunt. 
DivasMagik, I'm still waitin' fer that recording! 

DB


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Glad to hear it, DB...hope you have time to get everything done for your haunt as well.


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Flew back from Wisconsin tonight (and boy are my arms tired!) and finished this up.
M- this is for you...
Right channel skellie, left channel background.... Enjoy!

DOWN HOME HALLOWEEN

DB


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Another ghoulish master piece !! Thanks, oh & try WitchBroom airlines next time,i hear that 1st class is to die for ! LOL


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Here's another. Short & sweet.

WELCOME




DB


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

For Blinky,
Here's a longer cauldon witch recording. This is raw, no cleanup, no effects. I'd love to see what Doc and the others out there can do to it!

CAULDRON WITCH

DB


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Dusza Beben said:


> For Blinky,
> Here's a longer cauldon witch recording. This is raw, no cleanup, no effects. I'd love to see what Doc and the others out there can do to it!
> 
> CAULDRON WITCH
> ...


Well, since you asked...hehehh..
www.noisesintheattic.com/media/cauldronpc.wav


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2007)

Dr Morbius said:


> Well, since you asked...hehehh..
> www.noisesintheattic.com/media/cauldronpc.wav




I Love it just the way it is I dont want anyone to change it, 


I Hope you enjoy Lil' jack, Hugs and Kisses Blinks


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm sure he'll love lil jack, Blinky.


----------



## DivasMagik (Sep 8, 2007)

LOL @DB....I picked up another microphone, but I don't know if it's me or what I guess I have to speak up or something doesn't seem to have enough volume...anyway still working on it. Then after all that I gotta figure out how to post it somewhere that ya'll can take a gander at it...LOL I just gotta keep trying...


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

Dear Doc M: I Thank you for the clean up on the Cauldron....
Here is what happen I was having trouble with the stupid computer and couldn't get on the Halloween forum, I didnt relize what I was listening to through the email notification was your work. I did Love the way you did it , I was having trouble opening it the windows media player too. So, I had to cut and paste to hear it, I was also talking to DB at the same time we both were real excited about our projects.. Hugs Blinky

Thanks Glad you like Lil' Jack


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

DB explained it to me, so no worries. Glad you liked it!


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

*Last but definitely not least...*

For Doc.
Thanks for the awesome script!

GRAVEDIGGER WITH LANTERN

DB


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2007)

DB that has to be the funniest one yet, who was the second voice in the script? I Just Love it.

did you get jack yet?
could you send me a link to my cauldron through email I cannt still click on them in the forum. Thanks


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

I bet the 2nd voice is his secret alter ego..... LOL


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

LMAO!! Thanks DB..that's PERFECT! It will fit great with wilfred and his lantern...Thank you VERY MUCH! A job very well done! As soon as I can, I'll post a vid with the props using the dialogue...This is gonna be a hoot!


----------



## Scary Jerry (Feb 24, 2006)

*Voice work copyright notice*

I thought I'd better point out that before you use the voices posted here that you know the House Rules script is the copyrighted original work of Jerry Jewell and Mike Fox of Fox Productions and may not be copied or redistributed in any form without the express written consent of both. 

We will inform the moderator and have this removed from the forum. And once again we seem to be running afoul of one of the forum members who is claiming our intellectual property as their own. Please, everyone, have some respect for the amount of time we put into our product development. I know our products may seem expensive but truth be told I've been doing development of the SkullTroniX products for 2 years and have yet to make a dime off of the company. Some day I would like to.....

Please be assured we will take steps to protect our intellectual properties. If you use the Haunt Rules script in your haunt you will be violating our copyrights.

Jerry Jewell
SkullTroniX
916 600-2295


----------



## Scary Jerry (Feb 24, 2006)

*Correction to SkullTroniX posting*

Please allow me to correct my posting. The script in question is the House Rules file hosted by ArborealArts.com. There are several other sound files listed that ARE NOT our intellectual property. 

Sorry for any confusion

Jerry Jewell
SkullTroniX


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi Jerry,
No harm intended. Folks send me scripts (I assume original) and I record them. The file in question has been removed.

DB


----------



## Scary Jerry (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks DB. I appreciate it. Not sure why FreakNStein would send it to you though.
Scary Jerry


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Copyright violations are taken very seriously here.

It is awesome that you are helping people out and have an awesome talent. You may wish that you get an email statement from each member stating that the script is original and not derived from any other works.

Further violations cannot be tolerated.

Thanks much


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

I've heard house rules recordings before and they all sound about the same, but yea, that one was taken verbatum. I don't think Dusza knew it though. I gotta say that even the Skulltronix rules are derivative of other "House Rules" recorded years ago. Example, Hedstorms "Touch nothing and nothing will touch you" and "No smoking, no ifs, ands or..butts"was made public domain a long time ago. Kinda hurts when Big companies take stuff from home haunters then claim it as thiers exclusively. I dunno. Maybe the rules script DB recorded should have been altered, but only a slight alteration would make it indistiguishable from the public scripts already out there.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2006)

'Big'?, theres nothing big about SkullTroniX.

If you read back to the posting where FNS posted 'his script' you will see that he posted the script to Ghost Host, House rules and Seance scripts word for word, with an intention of having someone else make a publicly available recording, maybe it would have been a coincidence that the house rules script was similar to the SkullTroniX script, in that both scripts use phrases that may be public domain, but the fact that he posted all scripts word for word in the same message unarguably demonstrates the source, and that they were deliberately copied.

Jerry has invested a lot of time and hard cash in developing SkullTroniX products and whilst he finds it flattering that his works have quickly become the benchmark, I'm sure that he, as indeed I do find it frustrating that there are a body of people out there who think its an overpriced rip off operation, and that copying our works is a laudable enterprise.... sure once you see how its done, its easy to buy the same hardware or software and replicate the work, but it often takes many months of research and failed attempts to get a product to that stage, months of time and expense that may never get recouped from sales, and then when the product does reach the customers there can often be hours of direct support helping the customer get the most from the product.

At the end of the day when people blatantly rip off existing products they are undermining the original companies ability and indeed will to develop mold breaking products and nobody benefits... and believe me as someone who has an insight into the product development that goes on behind the scenes I can assure you that SkullTroniX will continue to be the standard to which everyone else will aspire.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2007)

DB has a talent that has been unsurpassed by Anyone. And It is My opinion he meant no harm to Companies and or people.
Larry had a Very Good idea perhaps getting people to sign release statements is the answer.
I for one would hate to see DB stop recording these Great Works of Art because of this Misunderstanding. His talent enriches Our Haunts and Brings our props to life.


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

*Mea Culpa*



larry said:


> You may wish that you get an email statement from each member stating that the script is original and not derived from any other works.
> Thanks much


That's a great idea Larry. 
For the record I didn't know it was Jerry's work. Doc M. hit it on the head,
they all look about the same when you see as many scripts as I have. 
No harm was intended and there was no malice involved. 
Don't get angry with Jerry, as an artist I fully understand wanting to protect
your hard work. Had I known I would have turned it down or asked permission.
I have too much fun here to want to make enemies. So let's all just keep it fun (and legal)!

DB


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

OK, back to the fun. 
It's not halloween per se, but here's one I did for the steampunk forum.

STEAMPUNK

DB


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Phoenix_UK said:


> 'Big'?, theres nothing big about SkullTroniX.
> 
> If you read back to the posting where FNS posted 'his script' you will see that he posted the script to Ghost Host, House rules and Seance scripts word for word, with an intention of having someone else make a publicly available recording, maybe it would have been a coincidence that the house rules script was similar to the SkullTroniX script, in that both scripts use phrases that may be public domain, but the fact that he posted all scripts word for word in the same message unarguably demonstrates the source, and that they were deliberately copied.
> 
> ...


I have no problem with Skulltronix protecting thier property, in fact I think what FNS did was wrong, and was definitly a blatent copyright violation and do not defend what he did in the least, so please don't misunderstand my post. I had no idea about the other violated scripts, and can't even find the posts you mentioned regarding them. I was refering specifically to the House Rules script. I just found it ironic that Jerry was defending a script he wrote, derived from home haunters who invented most, if not all of the key phrases in it, which was recorded without his permission FOR a home haunter. I'm not saying it's a good or bad thing, just an observation. 

As far as Skulltronix not being a "big" company I'll just have to take your word for it..afterall, how would I know? It sure looks/acts like one. Sorry if I was lead to believe it was. I'm sure most folks think it is larger than it apparently is.
Kudos to Jerry for being the benchmark standard.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Dusza Beben said:


> OK, back to the fun.
> It's not halloween per se, but here's one I did for the steampunk forum.
> 
> STEAMPUNK
> ...


Bad link, DB. And I agree, back to the fun!


----------



## DivasMagik (Sep 8, 2007)

OK DB...I've recorded a little somethin' (I borrowed your double double toil & trouble witchy poo)where oh where can I set it up for perusal? 
Oh and by the by I'm not going to be stepping on any toes about copyrights am I? Don't wanna do any of that!!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Not unless Mr. Shakespear wakes from the dead! LOL! 

You can upload it here for free:
www.putfile.com


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> Not unless Mr. Shakespear wakes from the dead! LOL!
> 
> You can upload it here for free:
> www.putfile.com


no, its safe to say that if you go to his grave you will hear the sound of him spinning in it!


----------



## DivasMagik (Sep 8, 2007)

LOL...hey I don't wanna have anybody pissed at me even the dead...oh and Dr.Morbius...thanx!


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey Doc what makes you think that Shakespear isnt dead,just spookn' ya


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2006)

DivasMagik said:


> LOL...hey I don't wanna have anybody pissed at me even the dead...oh and Dr.Morbius...thanx!


Oh I wouldnt worry, they wrapped Wills body with copper wire and hes been supplying Stratford-On-Avon with free electricity for the past 100 years


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

DivasMagik said:


> OK DB...I've recorded a little somethin' (I borrowed your double double toil & trouble witchy poo)where oh where can I set it up for perusal?
> Oh and by the by I'm not going to be stepping on any toes about copyrights am I? Don't wanna do any of that!!


Yay! You can use the upload site mentioned or E-mail it to me and I'll host it.
Can't wait to hear it!

DB


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Phoenix_UK said:


> Oh I wouldnt worry, they wrapped Wills body with copper wire and hes been supplying Stratford-On-Avon with free electricity for the past 100 years


LMAO!!! Good one, my friend!


----------



## DivasMagik (Sep 8, 2007)

Here's my attempt...be gentle with me I'm a newbie...LMAO



http://media.putfile.com/witchy-voice


----------



## DivasMagik (Sep 8, 2007)

By the way DB I think....(mind you I'm still not sure) you can disregard that last message.


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

DivasMagik said:


> Here's my attempt...be gentle with me I'm a newbie...LMAO
> http://media.putfile.com/witchy-voice



You have a fantastic cackle! My first advice would be to back off the mic a bit or make a pop screen from foam rubber. Your accent was great but seemed to fade iin and out a tad. Otherwise that was a great start! I'd like to hear you do a straight read of something 'cause it's hard to give advice when you don't know where the starting point was if that makes sense.
Keep it up!

DB

Message disregarded!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

This sounds demonic....Gave me the creeps!
www.noisesintheattic.com/media/witchyvoicemp3


----------



## DivasMagik (Sep 8, 2007)

LMAO...sorry about being to close up on the mic...before I guess I was so quiet that I couldn't even hear it recording and so the over-compensation. 
As for the accent well it's been a (reeeeaaaallllyyy) long time since I really tried using it for more than a sentence or so. 
I have to admit having a hard time with the second double, double bit...I started to get the giggles....
As for the cackle...well I seem to have gotten it down from the wicked witch of the wizard of oz. That woman terrified me when I was a kid, I'm still not sure if I ever really sat through the whole movie without running and hiding in the closet when she appeared on screen....HAHAHAHA 
"I'll get you my pretty...."


----------



## DivasMagik (Sep 8, 2007)

*Omg...roflmao..*

OMG!!!! ROFLMAO!!! Dr. Morbius....I just realized that link you set up was my voice....!? That was friggin' creepy!!!!!
I'm still laughing.......!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2007)

and your little dog too !!! LMAO

as you said you werent very loud and I had a hard time hearing the speech part and I to Liked your cackle, as a over all rating for a first timer at was at least a B..


----------



## DivasMagik (Sep 8, 2007)

LOLOL...yay! a B! cool beans...thanx!


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

*That's all folks!*

Just a reminder folks, 
_The request lines are closed for this Halloween season._
I wish I could take care of all of you but I need to focus 
on our haunt now and I'm WAY behind on preparations.
I will be posting a few more tracks after the holiday that 
folks wanted to keep secret so as not to spoil the surprise.

There's always next Halloween!

Thanks,
DB


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2007)

Go to it DB.. Im sure No one is going to mind.. you deserve to work on your haunt too.
Wish I could be there to help you..xoxoxo


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Ok, as promised, here is a vid of my props using DB's last voice over for the season:
www.noisesintheattic.com/media/lennywilfred.mpg


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2007)

Dear DB, I want to Thank You From The bottom of my Heart so much for the Cauldron Song.
I know that it had to hurt your deep voice to change it like that, We Love the Recording.

Doc M, I Want to Thank You to for the clean-up and tweeking of the Recording.And The time that you sent on the project. Happy Halloween to the Both of You and Keep on Haunting for many Years. All my Love


DB: post pic's of Lil Jack when you get him wired,Hugs


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

Dr Morbius love the video. Great job. Everyone will love it. 
Great job to you too DB. When to minds work together you get great things !


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks for the video Doc! I love it!
It was my pleasure Blinky, and I have fully recovered. 
Thanks Lynn! As long as the haunting continues, the recordings will too.

DB


----------



## DivasMagik (Sep 8, 2007)

Hey DB have fun haunting up your place, can't wait to hear more recordings...Doc M, that was a totally cool video, I love it!!


----------



## DivasMagik (Sep 8, 2007)

By the by DB I know you're busy but what did you mean by a straight read...? 
and to Doc M, thanks for the revamp on the recording before it was pretty creepy when you put it that way...LMAO!!


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

By straight read I mean natural voice, or normal speaking voice. 
i.e. not trying to sound witchy or evil etc.

This is a straight read.

THE SOILENT CORP.

DB


----------



## DivasMagik (Sep 8, 2007)

Gotcha...I don't know that my voice sounds half as cultered or professional as your "fer-instance though"...LOL
I have to admit the extent of my "speaking" voice is in answering phones at different office locations that I have worked for over the years...


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2007)

DivasMagik said:


> By the by DB I know you're busy but what did you mean by a straight read...?
> and to Doc M, thanks for the revamp on the recording before it was pretty creepy when you put it that way...LMAO!!



I think DB meant just say the script in you normal voice so he has something to compare it to, don't try and sound like a altered ego of the witch. 
but keep up the good work and by next Halloween you should have it down pat.


----------



## DivasMagik (Sep 8, 2007)

Aha...LOL but I am an altered ego of the witch...LOL just kidding!! and thanx blinky *blushin' *
maybe I will get it just right by then...hehehe


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2007)

Dusza Beben said:


> By straight read I mean natural voice, or normal speaking voice.
> i.e. not trying to sound witchy or evil etc.
> 
> This is a straight read.
> ...


DB you are so funny, I loved it. who did you make that for?


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

DivasMagik said:


> Gotcha...I don't know that my voice sounds half as cultered or professional as your "fer-instance though"...LOL
> I have to admit the extent of my "speaking" voice is in answering phones at different office locations that I have worked for over the years...


Oh! That could be fun! You could do a scary "pre-recorded message" as if someone were calling hell and got the voicemail system! 
"Thank you for calling Hell, we're sorry, but all of our hellspawn are busy right now. For damnation, press one. To sell your soul, press two. To speak directly with a demon, press three. 


Blinky, that one was just for fun, I heard it on a radio show one time on april fools day and had to do an homage.

DB


----------



## DivasMagik (Sep 8, 2007)

LMAO...Now that I might could do...."Hello and welcome to Hell" "how may I torture you?"


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2007)

DivasMagik said:


> LMAO...Now that I might could do...."Hello and welcome to Hell" "how may I torture you?"



Thats a Good opening line too. LMAO you 2 are so funny
and having so much fun..


----------



## DivasMagik (Sep 8, 2007)

ROFLMAO.....hahahaha I'm dying, I have to find a piece of foam rubber for the mic and I can't find one (grrrr!!) but this is too funny!!! I'm trying to record this and not LMAO...this is just too funny!!


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Is it a pedestal mic or a headset mic. You could just try moving the mic to the left or right so it isn't directly in front of your mouth when you speak. 
Can't wait to hear the results!

DB


----------



## DivasMagik (Sep 8, 2007)

Ok this is it....Lmao, hope you like it!
http://media.putfile.com/Recording-from-Hell-Hotline


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

That's GREAT! The only thing you need to add is some elevator music for callers to enjoy as they wait because "your call is very important to us". 

DB

P.S. I see what your brother meant.


----------



## DivasMagik (Sep 8, 2007)

I've got another...I'm trying it again...LMAO!http://media.putfile.com/Hells-Hotline-2


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Nice! But I think it would be _really scary_ if you had a "muzak" version of "The girl from Ipenima" or some Chuck Mangione as the hold music.  LOL

DB


----------



## DivasMagik (Sep 8, 2007)

LOLOL...glad you liked it, I had fun doing it...you're probably right it would have been better with real muzak in the background


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

That was great! ROFLMAO!!! The volume was a little low..try making sure your mic input volume is turned up.


----------



## DivasMagik (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanx Dr.M...I had lots of fun doing that...unfortunately the low volume part is just me...I've been told I tend to speak to quietly at times...sorry!


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Divas, before you know it you'll be playing around with sound effects as well!
Here's an unfinished piece that I hope to get back to after the holiday.

SKYBATTLE

My friend calls it "Biplanes under the earth" LOL

DB


----------



## goolie (Oct 19, 2004)

DB, is there any chance you could record this for me? It was posted in another thread by geoffm, (thanks by the way) and I think it would make some awesome bantering for my talking boris skulls. I guess it needs to be recorded so one side comes from the right speaker and the other from the left. I would reallly appreciate it if you could, but I understand if you are busy and won't have time, just thought I would ask.

(http://www.goblinville.com/pages/wri...hosonfirst.htm)


----------



## DivasMagik (Sep 8, 2007)

Hey DB, Who knows maybe I will get the hang of it...LOL 
I like that skybattle it sounds good! 
Have a good one!


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2007)

I liked Sky Battle too aawwwsome


----------



## Freak 'N' Stein (Feb 14, 2007)

Does anyone remember the "Saw Type" Voice Over DB did? I have it saved, however, I want to do my own...with my own words...does anyone known how to use Audacity to lower the voice like Jigsaw? Anyone able to share the secret? DB?

-Thanks all...


----------



## thedudedrummer (Jun 21, 2007)

I did my own intor and its really easy... just record the audio... highlight it all... go to effects and either slow down the playback or change the pitch... a little goes a long way...


----------



## Freak 'N' Stein (Feb 14, 2007)

thedudedrummer said:


> I did my own intor and its really easy... just record the audio... highlight it all... go to effects and either slow down the playback or change the pitch... a little goes a long way...


Gracias...I will be trying that right now!!!


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Here you go Matt, Must have missed the original post back on page 25. 
It happens.

Rotted Pumpkin Cemetary

DB


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

*Happy Holidays!*

Hey gang, sorry I haven't been around much. Here's a few that didn't get posted 
before the big day.

Enjoy!



SAW1


SAW2


SAW3

DB


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

Hey DB glad the spooks didnt get you, I like the saw recordings..
Did you know that Larry has a Christmas website so now you can work on doing Santa's Voice.. 
Happy Holiday's Blinks


----------



## DivasMagik (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice Job DB!!!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

LOL! I loved those SAW voices! Spot on, old bean!


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

DB, will you be doing more voice work for next Halloween for people here on the forum ?

I have a nephew that is going to try to do some things for me, but I would like a backup plan if that falls through.
BTW, what do U use to record your stuff on ? All I have is my PC with a mic.... just didn't know how the quality would turn our with that.


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks all! Yes I'm still alive, just stupidly busy. Lynn, I most likely will be doing some work next fall, but we will be returning to Burning Man in '08 so much of our creative efforts will be geared in that direction. I use Audacity, a free program from Sourceforge to record. You can get excellent results from your PC and mic setup.

Blinky, Lil' Jack had a wonderful Halloween and misses you something fierce! Hope all is well with you and yours.

Happy Holidays!

DB


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

What's "Burning Man"?


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

*Black Rock City*



Dr Morbius said:


> What's "Burning Man"?


Hmmm, where to start...
Burning Man is an arts festival that takes place in the Nevada desert at the end of every August. 30,000 to 50,000 artists of all types get together for one big shindig and experiment in community. It is the largest "leave no trace" event on the planet and is often described as an exercise in radical self expression and radical self reliance. For 9 days it is one of the largest cities in Nevada and has it's own post mark, DMV (Department of Mutant Vehicles), Dept. of public works, 2 daily newspapers, several radio stations and TV stations. All in the middle of a prehistoric dry lakebed that previously hosted nothing but dust storms. Not to mention the theme camps. I could go on for pages but it's probably best to just let you read on for yourself...

http://www.burningman.com/

DB


----------



## evileyes (Oct 28, 2007)

are you still doing voice talent if you are i have something for ya


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

evileyes said:


> are you still doing voice talent if you are i have something for ya


I Hope he does Because it wouldn't be Halloween with out DB voices..
I would like to know too DB...


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

DB I sent you a email I want to talk to you.. Have you or are you going to do voices this year?


----------



## wicc_ed (Apr 12, 2008)

Hello, I am looking for a voice over in the style of Madame (puppet from the 70's & 80's) Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh Man I Loved that Puppet she was so funny.


----------



## Aaron636r (Sep 17, 2007)

Dusza Beben said:


> Here you go CookieMonster. It's a long one! Hope you like it.
> 
> 
> Foyer Soundtrack
> ...



Would love to get my hands on the background music. Where can I find this?


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Aaron636r said:


> Would love to get my hands on the background music. Where can I find this?


Try here. 

http://www.doombuggies.com/

Sorry folks, haven't checked on since December. Imagine my surprize seeing this thread on the first page! LOL

PM's have been answered but for the most part I'm not going to be too available until Sept. Have a great summer!

DB


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I'd been wondering why I hadn't seen you around here. 

Are you going to be doing voice overs again this year? I'd love to have one made for my caged skelley. I wanted it last year but couldn't spare enough creative juices for writing it.


----------



## Meyers Madness (Mar 28, 2008)

Great Job!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Would love to be put on the list for September. Thanks!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Is it time for the voiceovers yet? I sure hope you are available this year!


----------



## Meyers Madness (Mar 28, 2008)

You need to frequent the site more often because I could have used you a long time ago.


----------



## lisa11130 (Aug 21, 2008)

*Loved the Pirate Voice Over*

I am planning a Halloween party for a Volunteer Fire Dept and was wondering if I could use your Pirate voice over and if you or someone could tell me how to down laod it and maybe how to personalize it including a statement about the firefighters or something. This is a family party but I am going to use this for an adult treasure hunt and need the voice to be somewhat longer so maybe I can "fit" it unless you are availbale to help me. We would be willing to "donate" for your time and talent! You are outstanding at this! Thanks for any help you can give me! Lisa in Indiana


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

*The rumors of my death have been greatly exagerated...*

*BOO!*

I'm baaaaack...

Hey gang, many apologies for the delayed return. The second worse IKE-hit state after Texas
happened to be my home state of Ohio. We have power again! YAY! 
I realize that time is running short and I will do what I can to help. 
(heck, with all of the power outages and downed tree limbs I haven't even started on my display yet!)

So here are the ground rules for 2008. 

1. I provide this service as a gift for hobby haunters and charities. If you own a pro haunt or otherwise intend to capitalize from my work I will be happy to send you my price scale and contract info.

2. First come, first served.

3. I'll crank out as many as I can within reason, I've got a life too.

4. _You_ write the _original_ script. That means don't send me someone else's script or (God forbid) copyrighted matterial. Just don't, it puts me in a bad place and I _will_ turn this car around. I will be happy to edit your original script for pacing and a natural read but I don't have the time to write it for you. 

5. Any additional info you can provide on your prop/recording needs at the outset makes it go more smoothly for everybody and gives me more time to help others. For example: "I need the voice to be on the right channel for skull triggering and the sound effects on the left channel for my lightening trigger.." or "I would like 30 seconds between voice effects." etc.

6. Please post requests here, save the PM space for scripts and follow up.


There you have it! 
Bombs away!

DB


----------



## DivasMagik (Sep 8, 2007)

hey db,
sorry to hear you & your family had the rough weather, but glad you're okey-dokey...oh and welcome back!!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Glad your back. Freaky eh how some hurricane can have an effect in Ohio.
I had a call last week from my family in Cincy. Everything was shut down for days because of power outages. They said it was really weird cause they didn't get any rain, just extremely strong winds.
Can't wait to hear what you produce this year in terms of voice overs 

MsM
*a dutch buckeye*


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Dusza Beben said:


> *BOO!*
> 
> I'm baaaaack...
> 
> ...




Damn, bottom of the page. 

Thanks, we were luckier than most. My sister in Indiana had half her house flooded! weirdness for sure.

DB


----------



## lisa11130 (Aug 21, 2008)

Could you please personalize one of the pirate clips to mention maybe German Township Volunteer firefighters, or something. I want to use this for the Firefighter Halloween party as just background noise for one of the games. This is a family party for 50 firefighters (men and Women) and their families. 
Thank you so much for your time! I appreciate you just as much as the firefighters I am doing this party for. You all are so giving of your time! 
Thanks again! Lisa in Indiana


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

I notice some new faces hereabouts, and rather than make you wade through over 30 pages of posts here is a current omnibus of most of therecordings from last year.

Halloween Forum

Bone Yard Promo

blinky'sbones.mp3

blinkydiggers.mp3

cauldronwitch.mp3

It's ALIVE!

Foyer welcome

countryboy skellie.mp3

haunt welcome

Audio Invite

fortuneteller

Haunted Acres Manor

lambertscove.mp3

Lenny and Wilfred

Doll Room

Not The Chair!

Seance Intro

Ravenswood

Snakeoil

SPIDER VICTIM

Bus Ride

Blue Gypsies warning/welcome

Pirates!

Enjoy!


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

lisa11130 said:


> Could you please personalize one of the pirate clips to mention maybe German Township Volunteer firefighters, or something. I want to use this for the Firefighter Halloween party as just background noise for one of the games. This is a family party for 50 firefighters (men and Women) and their families.
> Thank you so much for your time! I appreciate you just as much as the firefighters I am doing this party for. You all are so giving of your time!
> Thanks again! Lisa in Indiana


As someone that spent 35 years of my life in Indiana I'd be happy to. 
What kind of game is it to be the background for?
Is this the German Township in South Bend?
(I was born in Gary and grew up in Crown Point)
Let me know and I'll see what I can do!

DB


----------



## indeva (Aug 24, 2008)

Now thats freakin cool of you to bunch them all together like that!!


----------



## lisa11130 (Aug 21, 2008)

This is for German Township Volunteer Fire Dept down in Evansville Indiana. I was thinking about playing this like as people enter and then during a sit down game like fire fighter halloween feud. I was going to work on a treasure hunt sort of game but since they may be called out at any given moment it makes it hard. I did a scavenger hunt on year and it was a bomb because the guys had 5 runs in 3 hours and the hunt kept getting interruped. I'd appreciate anything you can do. I just thought it would be neat to include something about firefighting, wreck runs, medical runs, something that they would relate too. 
Thanks! Lisa


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

DUSZA!!!!! Welcome back man! Glad to see you weathered the storm, so to speak. I need to expand a little on Lenny and wilfred...May I PM you a script?


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

lisa11130 said:


> This is for German Township Volunteer Fire Dept down in Evansville Indiana. I was thinking about playing this like as people enter and then during a sit down game like fire fighter halloween feud. I was going to work on a treasure hunt sort of game but since they may be called out at any given moment it makes it hard. I did a scavenger hunt on year and it was a bomb because the guys had 5 runs in 3 hours and the hunt kept getting interruped. I'd appreciate anything you can do. I just thought it would be neat to include something about firefighting, wreck runs, medical runs, something that they would relate too.
> Thanks! Lisa


Is there a general pirate theme for the party? I guess I might just be failing to see the connection and possible segways between pirates, firefighters and the inclusions you would like. i also want this to really work for you and not be half assed. I'm a voice actor and a pretty good editor, but I'm just not a writer. Maybe if you or a friend could come up with a bit of a script. 30 seconds or 5 minutes, it makes no difference to me. It doesn't have to be "Hollywood ready", just something a non-firefighter type person could read and firefighter types would find humorous. Thanks!

DB


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> DUSZA!!!!! Welcome back man! Glad to see you weathered the storm, so to speak. I need to expand a little on Lenny and wilfred...May I PM you a script?


Hey Doc! It's great to be back. PM returned.
I gotta help my favorite grave digger!

DB


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Great! Go ahead and post it here when you're done, it's nice to hear what everyone is having done I think.


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi Dusza, would there be any chance of getting your help with something along the lines of the "spider victim" you posted for my Boris greeter ? I am looking for voice only, about 30 seconds. I do not need any background. Thanks.


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Will do Doc!

Diabolik,
Here is a copy of the spider victim sans background. 

Spider Victim Voice Only

Is that what you needed? Lemme know.
DB


----------



## WILLIDEE (Sep 18, 2007)

Loved these voice overs. Keep up the good work.


----------



## DivasMagik (Sep 8, 2007)

Whoo-hooo thanx for puttin all your VO's together like that it was great being able to hear them all!! You do such a great job DB!!!


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

Dusza ! Glad your back ! Love your work. We're using one of your scripts for a 3 axis and its just awesome !

I also have a Boris that I want to use but just can't find the right sound for him......
Can you do one that says.... ha ha ha ha ...... uh, huh, no wait... you can't, no no you cant go in there, you CANT go in there...... no no no ahhhhhhh
Where it starts out with just a low laugh, then a surprised ... huh, no wait.... then become a little more frantic until he finally gets very insistent... and finally the no no no and a scream !

People will be walking down a dark hall..... and will get closer and closer to the boris... and then they will go into a crypt area..... but Boris is trying to talk them out of it.
The haunt IS a pirate theme so, your pirate accent is just perfect ! Any adlib is great.... as, sorry to say, I'm no writer either !


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks Willidee and Divas Magik!
I'm on it Lynn!

DB


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

First, I just want to thank you, Duzba, for your excellent work last year. I have programmed my pumpkin pirate choir..._The Bad Seeds_...with lots of your work. I have your pirate introduction and I'm using your pirate segments.

My kids *LOVE* your version of _Bottle of Rum_. You have a terrific singing voice. 

I didn't know if you would make it back and I've been trying to work on your *Lambertcove* voiceover on Audacity. I have a terrible version, elimating Lambertcove. I love the story, and it goes very well with my yard haunt.

Could you do a version for my "*Dead Man's Point*" haunt? The storyline is great. I would love the ladies name to be Annabelle, instead of Elenore, but if you can't that's fine.

This story would really tie my haunt together. I'm still programming my sequences because I'm waiting for Nox Arcana to release their pirate cd on October 12th.

Thanks so much!!!!


p.s. Sorry to hear about your hurricane woes. I was born and raised in Ohio and all my family still lives there. My sister is in the Dayton area and had many days of no power. Glad to see you are back!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

I need a voice over too. How's your dutch? lol

MsM


----------



## clem222 (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi I have run into writers block and don't want to record my own voice... out theme : Karnevil - this will be our second year with this theme. We built a ticket booth to house our skulltronix skull. Here is some background on the yard decorations / activities for ideas:

we have games set up for trick or treaters to play for prizes, we have a spinning wheel of death - skeleton trowing knives at it, a carousel - using coffins for seats, carnies and clowns wondering around...

This will be the first time trying to use VSA from scratch. Some ideas I had were;


Evil sounding - if possible multiple routines for a loop
happy Halloween welcome to the Antelope Karnevil...beware the clowns have taken over the Karnevil,describe the Karnevi - maybe folklore about how the clowns took over or evil acts... is anyone listening to me, Im stuck in this ticket booth selling tickets and pink popcorn, nice costume - did your mom make that.

Any help would be very much appreciated.

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

Dusza Beben said:


> Will do Doc!
> 
> Diabolik,
> Here is a copy of the spider victim sans background.
> ...


Hi Dusza, your spider victim voice is awesome. I was actually hoping to get something personalized for my garage. I am doing a mine theme. My garage will be the mine shaft and at the end of the tunnel will be my Boris Miner. My giant spider will actually come out over Boris from behind the wall, do it's routine, and then disappear again. (thus the pause in the track). I am hoping that boris will be a good distraction for all this. 

This is the script I wrote up. 


"Welcome to Spider Hill Mine. We don’t get many visitors down here. Most folks seem to just disappear. Hopefully you will, hang around for a while. 

Our host is very eager to meet you, and we would love to have you for dinner. Wait here while I see what I can, dig up. ha ha ha ha.........

(25-30 second pause) 

Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha……….. (Laughter fades away) ……."

If this is something you can do ? I would love for it to be in the spider victim voice. Thanks in advance for your time. 

P.S. I had sent you a PM, I wasn't sure if you wanted scripts sent to you via PM or poseted here ?

Diabolik
__________________


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

The newest tracks are at the bottom of the list.



Dusza Beben said:


> I notice some new faces hereabouts, and rather than make you wade through over 30 pages of posts here is a current omnibus of most of therecordings from last year.
> 
> Halloween Forum
> 
> ...


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Ms. Meeple, 
Mijn Nederlands is belabberd.

Pumpkinprincess,
That seems doable!

Clem222,
I'm no writer myself. I'd be happy to record but I need a more definitive script.

DB


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

Dusza, 

Thank you for lending your time and talents, the track is perfect. I can't wait to use it..... 

Diabolik


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Dusza that's perfect! Thank you! I have an idea for a small expansion/add on for the script. Do you wanna do it?


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks!!!


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks Dusza ! Thats exactly what I had in mind!!! Your the master !


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> Dusza that's perfect! Thank you! I have an idea for a small expansion/add on for the script. Do you wanna do it?


Send it along!

DB


----------



## Donmartini (Oct 6, 2008)

This cool - Thanks


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

PM sent...thanks!


----------



## nick16789 (Oct 8, 2008)

hey just wanted to say thanks, i found your glen haunt mp3 and it is perfect for my small haunted house, your awsome!!!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Bumping in hopes of some more voiceover goodies.


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

I have one other Dusza !

In a room where the voice will interact with a person in the room.......the voice should be Kinda ghostly... but piraty!!! Kinda like the guy on the ship in POTC 2 That pops out and starts talking to captn Jack. The guy is STUCK to the ship with corall and crustations... he talks kinda low and ghostly but with the pirate accent. His part is in italics. Each of his lines would then pause long enough for the person to respond with her lines. Adlib to make it more pirate like ! Just the script should go along those lines........

Show yer self spirit! we have unwanted guest!
_uh hum....Why have you waken me, witch?_ I need help riddin this place of unwelcome guests
_Well, what do I get for doin this deed?_ Their souls, of course !
_That's payment enough ! Oh, I see the scalllywags! Get 'em boys, and bring me my prize!_
A couple of ghouls will jump out and chase them !


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

I notice not very many female voice talents. I put together a short set of rules for my haunt. Sorry about the hum. I'm not sure how to get rid of that.

AZ Haunters


----------



## Push Eject (Oct 11, 2005)

dionicia said:


> I notice not very many female voice talents. I put together a short set of rules for my haunt. Sorry about the hum. I'm not sure how to get rid of that.


Nice. On headphones I am not hearing the hum... however, in general try to notch out 60hz, 120hz and maybe even a little 240 hz (that will kill any line hum) or just put a 120hz high-pass filter on your dialog recording.


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Don't worry folks! There's more on the way!
I'll be recording tonight and this weekend.
A plumbing catastrophe kept me from the mic
all week. But fear not! I'll get 'em out soon.

Lynn, 
Great idea for a scare! It's in the works.


Nice track dionicia! I'd love to hear more female VO's
here on the forum. Push Eject's advice ought to work for the hum.

DB


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

It did. Thanks.


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

It's quick and dirty, but our audio invite is at the bottom of the list. Address removed for privacy.
Lynn, your pirate ghost is there too.

DB





Dusza Beben said:


> Halloween Forum
> 
> Bone Yard Promo
> 
> ...


More to come!


----------



## lisa11130 (Aug 21, 2008)

*Firefighter/Pirate party*

Well, I am having a hard time writing a script for the firefighter pirate themed party. My husband is the firefighter and he is not at all creative. I just thought it would be cool if you could somewhere personalize about the German Township Firefighters. Maybe... stay away from my treasure you firefighters. Come on in, I've got a nice place for you.... in Chief Buckmans Trunk! I see you've survived your way through the fire... well, carry on then. I am wanting to use this before a bonfire game. Any help appreicated! I will try and get back on here quicker next time, I had my last computer to crash and had to get a new one! Thanks! lisa in Indiana


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Just added crazy Bob's to the list

DB


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Dusza, did you get my PM?


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Sure did Doc!
Here you go.

Lenny and Wilfred Song Intro


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Pumpkinprincess said:


> First, I just want to thank you, Duzba, for your excellent work last year. I have programmed my pumpkin pirate choir..._The Bad Seeds_...with lots of your work. I have your pirate introduction and I'm using your pirate segments.
> 
> My kids *LOVE* your version of _Bottle of Rum_. You have a terrific singing voice.
> 
> ...



How's this?



Dead Man's Point


DB


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

lisa11130 said:


> Well, I am having a hard time writing a script for the firefighter pirate themed party. My husband is the firefighter and he is not at all creative. I just thought it would be cool if you could somewhere personalize about the German Township Firefighters. Maybe... stay away from my treasure you firefighters. Come on in, I've got a nice place for you.... in Chief Buckmans Trunk! I see you've survived your way through the fire... well, carry on then. I am wanting to use this before a bonfire game. Any help appreicated! I will try and get back on here quicker next time, I had my last computer to crash and had to get a new one! Thanks! lisa in Indiana


There are lots of great writers here on the forum. I can tell that this is important to you and I really don't want it to sound thrown together.
I recomend starting a thread in general halloween asking for script help.
You might be suprised!

DB


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Duzba, you made my day! I'm busy programming my Duzba pumpkin right now! Thanks so much! 

You have the most incredible voice! This is going to be the best Halloween yet!

Thanks again!!!


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

Great ! Love the soft spoken Dusza !!!hehe.... ok off to see how this works on the Boris !


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Thank you! this is perfect and will bring everything together..Thank again, awesome job!


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Whadda ya mean ya put far's out???!!! Tha Idea's ta Drink,Pilage,and BURN....Not put em out...Ya outta walk tha plank fer playin with ya hoses like that.....ZR


----------



## lisa11130 (Aug 21, 2008)

That is GREAT! Maybe have to leave out the Drink part though because this has to be alcohol free since they are all on duty! Do you have more we could add to it? I was trying to get it to be about 3-4 minutes long?! Thanks for your help!


----------



## crazybob (Apr 11, 2005)

Dusza, I PM'd my script to you. Thank you so much for doing this.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

ZombieRaider said:


> Whadda ya mean ya put far's out???!!! Tha Idea's ta Drink,Pilage,and BURN....Not put em out...Ya outta walk tha plank fer playin with ya hoses like that.....ZR



I'm the captain and I be saying what goes on around here....Whadda ya mean ya got a chief already?...What are ya some kind of tribe???!!!....ZR


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

ZombieRaider said:


> I'm the captain and I be saying what goes on around here....Whadda ya mean ya got a chief already?...What are ya some kind of tribe???!!!....ZR


Ya musta knocked yer noggin if ya think that thing yar callin a siren is playin enchantin music....

Sorry but my pirate lingo sucks....I'm sure someone else could make it sound much better......Just throwing out ideas


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Only good thing about ya scallywags is yer name....FARRRRRRRR Fighters


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

crazybob said:


> Dusza, I PM'd my script to you. Thank you so much for doing this.


It's already done. Must have missed it.
Here's the link.

Crazy Bob's Welcome

DB


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Funny stuff zombieraider!

DB


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Ya land lubbers ar purty good at savin foundations ar ya?


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Ya scallywags gimme any lip, I'll armor all your seats when your not lookin....AARRRRRRR!


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Waita me parrot be learnin yer tones....How much fun is that gonna be?...ARRRR


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

I be checkin the chiefs treasure chest when he ain't lookin and all me eyes beholdin ar boots,coat and some gloves??? Why's e got gloves and where did he bury the treasure?


----------



## crazybob (Apr 11, 2005)

Wow, i did miss it! Thanks again!


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Hey! If any of you get a video of your prop/setup in action feel free to post a link here.
I'd love to see it in action!

DB


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I want to make a video this weekend. 

I'll be sure to post.


----------



## Rev. Noch (Sep 2, 2008)

Hello Dusza,

If you're still working on the voiceovers, I would appreciate some help. To visualize the project, I'm working on an animated "vampire in coffin" very similar to Terra's: http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/70795-dmx-vampire-coffin-mib.html. 

I would like to come up with a routine about 90 seconds long. I would like the monster to say "Who dares disturb my slumber?....I've been trapped here so very long.....I hunger for blood, I smell it....I MUST FEED!......Mortal, undo my bindings and I will grant you eternal life!.....Be assured, for not releasing my bindings when I do finally emerge, you will be hunted...I must now rest to prepare for the time I will once again walk the mortal plane."

In between the different sections I would like the sounds of occasional banging on wood and moaning as though the vampire is struggling to get out.

I've been working with Audacity to try and create something but I'm not pleased with what I'm able to do with my voice.

Huge thanks in advance!


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

I'll give it a shot Reverend.

DB


----------



## clem222 (Oct 23, 2007)

PM sent - thanks!


----------



## Rev. Noch (Sep 2, 2008)

Dusza Beben said:


> I'll give it a shot Reverend.
> 
> DB


Fantastic! Thanks! This was driving me crazy.


----------



## Death Wraith (Aug 31, 2005)

DB,

I've been enjoying your work since you first started up, especially the SAW voice you did a while ago. I help with a small community haunt and suggested a SAW type video to open our haunt this year. Would you have time to record a 60 second voice over for it? No sound effects or anything complicated. The script is ready if you have the time.

DW


----------



## SkeletalRemains (Jan 14, 2006)

*This is still going?*

Jeez Dusza, I can't believe this thread is still here and on the first page! The saw voice you did for me a year and a half ago was awesome! I'm just kinda looking around, working a lot lately, not much time for haunted houses... :-( 

I intend to build an awesome prop between Halloween and Christmas this year, an automatic-reset drop panel. Of course the key word is 'intend'. Hopefully I can post some pics after the season. Maybe I'll even get a chance to do more of those cool PDF how-to's...

See you guys later...


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Hey SR! Long time no see.
I'm glad it worked out for you!

Death Wraith,
Just PM me a script. There's still time.

Clem, 
I got your PM's.


DB


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Here's the latest.
Dome Of Terror

Carn-Evil

reverend, yours is in the works as is the firefighters piece.


DB


----------



## clem222 (Oct 23, 2007)

Thank you! I will start working on the VSA this week. Thanks agaian.


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Rev. Noch
I hope that this is what you had in mind.

VAMPIRE


DB


----------



## Rev. Noch (Sep 2, 2008)

Dusza Beben said:


> Rev. Noch
> I hope that this is what you had in mind.
> 
> VAMPIRE
> ...


THANKS! That's Fantastic!!


----------



## Meyers Madness (Mar 28, 2008)

Dusza Beben, 
I know it's a lot to ask but my wife wanted me to ask you if you could do a little bit for our sons 3rd grade fall festival. The teachers name is Mrs Riccardi. Nothing to scary and probably stick to the fall festival theme not so much halloween. Want to be politicaly correct and some kids may not celebrate halloween like us. Let me know what you think?


----------



## lisa11130 (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for your help with my Firefighter/Pirate piece. You all are so creative I am sure they will love it! Thanks again! lisa in Indiana


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

Dusza Beben 
I know its late in the season.
But are you interested in doiong a story of the origin of the Jack o lantern?

I have one, but its about 4 pages long.
it is very cool.
and I think alot of others here could use it. its sort of a universl halloween theme.

I was thinking it would be cool in an Irish Accentm since the story is from Ireland.

I was going to use it in a light controlled pumpkin this year but next year I was hoping to program it into my skulltronix skull.

lmk if you have the time.


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

I'd love to give it a shot Icemanfred! We might be able to kill two birds with one stone as I think this could work for Meyers Madness as well! When it come to being PC, I abhore PC speak. But it can be quite educational to learn about the origins of other folks traditions even though you don't celebrate them yourself. Would that work for you MM? I can personalize it for Mrs. Riccardy's class.
I'll give the Irish accent a try but I don't think I'll be fooling anybody from Kilarny. 

I'm still working on yours Lisa so don't fret!


DB


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

will a pdf file be okay to send the story?


----------



## lisa11130 (Aug 21, 2008)

Dusza, I am not worried... our party is not until November 1st. Thanks for letting me know though! Lisa


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

DB, I re typed the legend of the jack o lantern in microsoft word.
I can e mail it to you since it is too big for a PM

you can feel free to edit it down. if I have time I may try to make it smaller. But still send the whole thing for your review.


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Got your message Iceman. PM sent!

DB


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Hey Dusza,

I just wanted to say how great it is that you are still doing this for people and haven't 'commercialized'.

MsM


----------



## bradg896 (Apr 5, 2006)

I know this is really last minute, but I tried to download one of Dusza's voice overs (haunt welcome, #9 on the list) to an mp3 to run in my talking headstone prop. The download went fine, only problem is that the recording volume is too low to activate the Dougie mechanism. I tried to increase the volume through Audacity, but even at max, it's not enough. Any suggestions out there?


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

bradg896 said:


> I know this is really last minute, but I tried to download one of Dusza's voice overs (haunt welcome, #9 on the list) to an mp3 to run in my talking headstone prop. The download went fine, only problem is that the recording volume is too low to activate the Dougie mechanism. I tried to increase the volume through Audacity, but even at max, it's not enough. Any suggestions out there?


Here's a louder version. Let me know if it works.

Haunt Welcome

DB


----------



## bradg896 (Apr 5, 2006)

Dusza, you are absolutely THE BEST!!! Thank you for taking time out of your schedule to do this, it is sincerely appreciated! Man, at this volume, if it don't work, I don't know what will. Again, my thanks!


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

DB
did you get the word document?
what do you think of it?
Do you think it can be edited to a managable size?


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

icemanfred said:


> DB
> did you get the word document?
> what do you think of it?
> Do you think it can be edited to a managable size?


Yep, I got the document. You weren't kidding about it needing editing!
The missus is going to take a crack at the editing and I'm hoping to record it tomorrow. I got hit with a chest cold over the weekend and was only able to cough out the Firefighters piece.

Here it is, I hope this works for you Lisa!
It's a remix of the original ride soundtrack.
Synching your lyrics went O.K. I guess.

firefighters

DB


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

MsMeeple said:


> Hey Dusza,
> 
> I just wanted to say how great it is that you are still doing this for people and haven't 'commercialized'.
> 
> MsM


Thanks MsMeeple. It's still fun to do! 

DB


----------



## DivasMagik (Sep 8, 2007)

sorry to hear you're under the weather DB, hope you're feelin' better soon!!


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks DivasMagik, (Send a little magik this way!  )

Here's a quickie for vtswordfish.

STUDENT WARNING

DB


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

DB
do you have all these voiceovers in one place on the net?
I love your work. you never know when a use for an existing voice over may suit your needs.


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

icemanfred said:


> DB
> do you have all these voiceovers in one place on the net?
> I love your work. you never know when a use for an existing voice over may suit your needs.



I never did get around to putting a website together, but there is a list of most of them here.

LIST

After the holiday I'll start a new thread with the list on the first page.

I recorded the story last night (It's about 10 minutes long!)
It still needs to be uploaded but I have to replace my [email protected]#$ monitor 
before I can do that. I'll keep you posted!

DB


----------



## jimmyzdc (Sep 19, 2007)

DB,

It's really fantastic what you have done for all the forum members. I know this is really last minute but I was wondering it you could make a really quick clip? I have my routine set to repeat in 5 minute intervals. In the breaks I wanted to just have my bucky looking around with and occasional "Boo" and wicked laugh. Can you make a quick clip of that boo and laugh? I'm using the Haunt Welcome clip for my bucky so voice style would need to match.

Thanks so much!!! You rock!


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

O.K. folks, here are the last two for this year. Oddly enough I think they may be the shortest and longest VO's I've ever done for the forum.

The first is jimmy's "boo" at 5 seconds

BOO AND LAUGH

The second is Iceman's Long assed Jack-O-Lantern epic at a whopping 
16 minutes! I didn't have the time to edit it much more than you had 
and there are a couple of pops I missed in my Thera-flu induces haze I'm afraid.
But here it is in all its glory!

EPIC of the Jack-O-Lantern

Happy Halloween everybody!
See you next season if not sooner!

DB


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

Great work!!!
Thanks for the PM
I know it (Jack o Lantern) is long. I have found shorter versions. But they just didnt make sense. This is very special since I coulnt find this version again. Excet for the hard copy I printed out. I thought it might be lost for good.
This version along with your talent is just a great combination.
I hope others on this forum find a place for it.


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm glad that I could make a special Halloween wish come true Iceman.
Doing something for love of the craft rather than money can be very liberating
and at times restricting in our reality. Suffice it to say that I'm glad that I can 
help a few folks with their creative dreams and I hope that they pay it foreward
to other folks that they are in a situation to help. It's less than 2 hours to Halloween here now, so HAPPY HALLOWEEN!

DB


----------



## Rev. Noch (Sep 2, 2008)

Dusza Beben said:


> I'm glad that I could make a special Halloween wish come true Iceman.
> Doing something for love of the craft rather than money can be very liberating
> and at times restricting in our reality. Suffice it to say that I'm glad that I can
> help a few folks with their creative dreams and I hope that they pay it foreward
> ...


Yes, Thanks Dusza! Thank you so much for all of your great help. My Coffin could never have turned out so well without your help! I'll need to try and post a video.

I'm very glad that I found this community this year, it's been extremely inspirational and helpful.


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Here is an updated list of VO's

Halloween Forum

Bone Yard Promo

blinky'sbones.mp3

blinkydiggers.mp3

cauldronwitch.mp3

It's ALIVE!

Foyer welcome

countryboy skellie.mp3

haunt welcome

Audio Invite

fortuneteller

Haunted Acres Manor

lambertscove.mp3

Lenny and Wilfred

Doll Room

Not The Chair!

Seance Intro

Ravenswood

Snakeoil

SPIDER VICTIM

Bus Ride

Blue Gypsies warning/welcome

Pirates!

Boo and Laugh

Epic of the Jack-O-Lantern

STUDENT WARNING

Vampire

Dome Of Terror

Carn-Evil

Crazy Bob's Welcome

Dead Man's Point

Lenny and Wilfred Song Intro

Pirates Cove Invite

Lynn's Pirate Ghost



Enjoy!


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

Wonderful work as always!

Thank you so much for sharing your talents!


----------



## Death Wraith (Aug 31, 2005)

Sorry, but I can't link to any of your VO's you listed. I'm getting a 'server not found' message.

Also sorry I missed out on your talents this year, although the work you did for us last year for the Dome of Terror was outstanding! Personal issues kept me away from the hobby until the last couple weeks before opening night. No new props this year 

Just wondering if you are active here throughout the year? Could I enlist your services in Jan or Feb.? I anticipate working on haunt projects throughout the winter (gotta luv Ohio weather, huh?)


----------

